# What 3 lights do you like/use the most?



## gcbryan (Jul 21, 2011)

Arbitrary I know but I have 3 lights that I like and would be OK if that's all I could have if that was necessary. There are some that are more general purpose and therefore I should use them more...but I don't 

I have 3 that I just like 

Mine are a Zebralight H51f just because the resulting light is so pleasant to be around and the light itself is uncluttered, the ITP A3 (3 mode) and a 35mm diameter (18650) aspheric that I modified.

A Thrunite TI (when I do use it and none of these 3 are EDC) is worn necklace style and tucked into the shirt so it's just there when I need it. 

An aspheric "light saber" which is small enough to be handy on occasion (and it's fun). I spotted a family of raccoons transiting my yard with it tonight!

None of my favorites are high lumen output lights. There are no strobes in this bunch (actually hidden in the H51f I guess but unused). The aspheric is single mode. The TI is usually used on low or medium.

Sometimes my Proton Pro might be used more often than the aspheric thrower just as a walking around light. I'm breaking my own rules as that's now 4 lights 

Do you have a few favorites that are favorites mainly through the process of having other lights until you figured out what works best for you. List a few and maybe mention why in particular these are favorites.


----------



## yliu (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like my TK12 R5, the size is perfect for me, good beam profile, and reliable, one of my most often used lights.

The Maglite solitaire is also great little light, I often take off the head and use it as a little candle


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 21, 2011)

top 3 most used lights
Zebralight SC50+ - EDC
Zebralight H51 - For hiking and camping
Fenix LD40/Solarforce L2 XM-L - house light

other notable lights I use and like.
Solarforce L2m
Xeno E03 - newest addition
Nitecore D10 - Light I really like but retired


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 21, 2011)

For me, the top 3 would be in order of preference,

1) HDS 200 lumen rotary,
2) Malkoff M61HCRI with MD2 host and hi/lo switch,
3) Surefire T1A Titan

I have other lights that I like and use, like the Surefire UB3T, HDS 100 high CRI clicky, and SS Preon ReVO neutral but the all time favorites now are as above.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 21, 2011)

For me the top 3 most used at the moment would be the following.


HDS Clicky 120 Executive
ZL SC51w
Nitecore EX10

My EDC rotates a lot, but these are the ones I like to carry most lately.

The discussion on which I like the most is about the same, except I can not decide between my Nitecore or JETBeam E3S (stainless steel), because I just love the looks and design of the E3S, but like the functionality and looks of the EX10 as well. It's a close call though, since I like most of my quality lights a lot.


----------



## Siliconti (Jul 21, 2011)

In no particualer order, the 3 most used are my Mag Solitaires w/ drop-ins, Surefire M6, TK41.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jul 21, 2011)

SF C2 w/Malkoff M61W
SF C2 w/Nailbender XR-E R2
HDS 140


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 21, 2011)

HDS Rotary
ZebraLight SC51
ZebraLight SC600


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 21, 2011)

I love these threads:

Most liked/used:
-Fenix E05 (loving this little guy)
-Quark Mini AA (14500)
-LiteFlux LF2XT

Honorable mention:
-NiteCore D10 
-Zebralight H51

Least Favorite:
-iTP A3 EOS (horrible twisty action and mode skipping) :thumbsdow

Most Wanted:
-ZebraLight SC51


----------



## Chris_Himself (Jul 21, 2011)

Most liked/used:

Lumapower Incendio V3+
Surefire 6P LED w/ Thrunite XML dropin
Surefire 6PX


----------



## N1XIO (Jul 21, 2011)

Maratec AAA with lithium Batt
Maratec AA with 14500 Batt
Maratec AA Extreme with 14500 Batt 








Jerry


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 21, 2011)

Ra Clicky 200CN (old model) for work.
Ti Pd-s for weekends/bedside duty.
LF2xT Mon-Fri outside of work.

Honorable mention: Modamag AlTin Draco that is currently being serviced.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use my energizer e2 headlamp around the house and in the basement all the time.
i EDC my fenix tk11.
and I use my fenix tk41 when i take the trash out to look for critters lol


----------



## mrlysle (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I like your limiting us to only 3. Really makes you think. I guess my 3 most used are my HDS 200 rotary, (which basically replaced my 170t clicky), my ZL SC600, and my Fenix PD31.


----------



## aflashinthenight (Jul 21, 2011)

Nitecore EX11.2
HDS Clicky 200
Armiteck predator XP-G R4 5C1


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 21, 2011)

Mac's Tri EDC (Neutral) (small, BRIGHT)
L1 modded to run on AA and trit in clip (small great bedside duty in hotel, runs on AA)
6P Bored, FETtie in tail (clicky) and VanIsleDSM Quad 5.6A (send drop-in on order in HI CRI XPGs)

Honorable mention to Haiku (XR-E)


----------



## jorn (Jul 21, 2011)

Valiant twisty with a malkoff m60wlf + zebralight rubberclip at work. Floody, long runtime and not too bright for close up work. Clip it on my ear protectors if i need both my hands free.

Modified malkoff md-4 with a torchlab triple xp-g r4 + a hi-lo ring around the house. POWER 

Liteflux lf2xt- keychain. Always with me for all sorts of tasks.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 21, 2011)

How do we define usage, as time carrying the light around or as time it's actually lit?

Let me try...

Actually lit:

- Eagletac P20A2 MkII XM-L HO. Perfect beam/brightness for around the house tasks.
- Xeno Cube. Nightstand light.

Carrying around:

- Sunwayman M10A, always in my bag that I take to work
- Eagletac PN20a when I want to carry in the pocket

Nap.


----------



## tre (Jul 21, 2011)

Most used:

- Zebralight SC50+ . . . . . . (nightstand light)
- Zebralight SC600 . . . . . . (great floody bright light for inside and outside)
- Lambda Lights 3CXML . . . (to light up the open areas around my house)



Also great:
- Malkoff M61w
- Zebralight SC51w
- VaraPower 2000


----------



## oldways (Jul 21, 2011)

Most used/liked

1. SF A2 with warm white onion.
2, SF M6 with PhD-M6
3. SF M3T with LF HO M3Tand AW 17500s

Honorable mention

1. SF Z2 with M61W 3700k
2. SF L1 Milky mod with high cri led

I must like SF:twothumbs


----------



## Mtbmurf (Jul 21, 2011)

Hds clicky 120t
Sunway v10r ti
Spark st6 headlamp


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been VERY selective in buying lights since finding CPF, as I have other even more expensive interests , but the few lights I've bought have been invaluable.

1. NovaTac 120P: main EDC.
2. Fenix LD2 CE: bicycle light.
3. 3xD cell Mag light modded with XR-E LED and 3 stage driver: around the house. 

These 3 lights do a great job of covering all my portable lighting needs.


----------



## KVoimakas (Jul 21, 2011)

Dark Sucks Alpha
4sevens Turbo AA^2
Pocket Rocket (just a guess since it hasn't arrived yet.)


----------



## flatline (Jul 21, 2011)

Lights I use the most:
HDS high CRI Clicky
Lumapower Incendio v3+
Zebralight SC51

Lights I like the most:
HDS high CRI Clicky
Neutral Quark AA
MG L-mini II

--flatline


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 21, 2011)

The lights I use the most are:

HDS 170T
Zebralight SC600 (have not had a week yet but now has a place on my belt and I don't see that changing anytime soon).
Zebralight H60W (probably my most used light as I use it in the leathershop nightly but I don't carry it with me.)

I generally have some type of tactical light on my belt, and that changes from the TurboX, to a Milkyspit, to a Pentagon X2 with Malkoff drop in, just sort of depends on my mood and what I may have planned for the day.

The lights I like the most... that's tough. I like them all.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 21, 2011)

Between my wife & I
1 - Her Zebra H30 for reading in bed.
2 - SPY007 , my EDC and used nightly 
3 - Haiku, occassionally replaces the SPY as it does carry a bit more comfy in the front pocket.


----------



## bltkmt (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeon
Zebralight SC30
Preon Revo


----------



## bodhran (Jul 21, 2011)

Mini CR2 warm, Valiant Concept 2 CR123 with Malkoff M61HCRI, TK35.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most used would have to be my Titan, my Haiku, and E2e/Strion combo. Other notables, Mako and EO1 on keys, A2 with warm ring, and my Logan QTC.


----------



## ecallahan (Jul 21, 2011)

For me:


HDS 100wwcn (modded with neutral white xp-g)
Preon Revo NW
Third one was the toughest to pick out, but I'd say a G2 with a Nailbender NW dropin


----------



## shado (Jul 21, 2011)

For the last few months I've been enjoying these titanium lights in my EDC rotation,

- Macs Custom SST-50 EDC
- SPY 007 XP-G
- McGizmo Haiku XM-L


----------



## Richub (Jul 21, 2011)

My current Top 3 of most used flashlights:

1. Fenix E05. This little light lives in my front jeans pocket, and is used every time I need a bit of light somewhere.

2. Fenix LD40. This one lives in my small EDC backpack, and I use it almost every time I need a decent amount of light.

3. Fenix TK35. This light is used when I need a 'pocketable sun', or just want to show off with it. 

My TK41 makes for a good fourth place, I use it when I'm outdoors at night and need some decent throw.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 21, 2011)

In order of most switched on:

-- Photon Freedom Covert NV Green (cyan) depowered from six to three volts.

-- Maratac 1xAAA

-- Maratac 1xAA


----------



## mmace1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fenix E05 for a tiny light. 

Quark Mini 2xAA for a midsize light (and chosen as it also doubles as a very good travel flashlight)

Fenix TK41 for any situation I don't mind greater weight/bulk.


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jul 21, 2011)

I mostly use my EDC lights for almost everything.
Quark aa regular with 14500
unique fire G10 with 14500.. this is for when people ask to borrow a flashlight.:shakehead


----------



## torcher (Jul 21, 2011)

Most Used : Photon Proton 1-AA (great UI , EDC)
Valient Lil Twisty 2-AA W/Malkoff M31w
Romisen RC-29 1-AA focusing aspheric (Shining Beam version)

Faves: Macs Tri EDC 
Fenix TK-35
Deft Enthusiest


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Zebralight H51w
2. Fenix LD01 SS
3. Malkoff MD2 M61w Hi/Lo


----------



## e1sbaer (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Zebralight H501w (reading light)
2. Lumapower Incendio v3+ (edc)
3. HDS high CRI Clicky (everything else)


----------



## skyfire (Jul 21, 2011)

most used...
1. HDS high CRI Clicky - main EDC
2. Zebralight H501w - tinkering headlamp
3. Fenix MC10 modded with high CRI XP-G with diffusor film. - night stand, task light.

favorites...
1. HDS high CRI EDC - "ultimate" edc
2. Armytek Predator high CRI XP-G - dedicated thrower, great beam, great UI, and great matte finish
3. Oveready white C2 w/ McClicky and NB XM-L 3000k drop-in. - nuff said...

C2 doesnt get much use anymore, since losing my job. Or it would be on top of my "user" list.


----------



## Southpawtact (Jul 21, 2011)

Most used:
-Surefire E2DL
-4sevens Quark 123 Tactical
-Maratac AAA


----------



## stallion2 (Jul 21, 2011)

overall:
-Ra Clicky Exec. 170 (as my EDC) 
-Milky's U2by2 / XP-G R4 x 4, "Morellian" done custom for me:naughty: (all around /bedside light
-Peak FR800A (big bright outdoors light)


honorable mentions currently not at top of rotation:
-Milky Creemator Noir
-LX2
-Oveready C3 w/ A19, triple XP-G neutral, orange Cerakote
-M3LT
-Malkoff MD2 w/ M61


----------



## afdk (Jul 21, 2011)

oo: Surefire E2DL, Fenix LD01s, UK Zoomlight.


----------



## think2x (Jul 21, 2011)

1. HDS 140GT or high CRI
2. Zebralight H501w
3. C2 w/LX2 clip, McClicky and M61HCRI


----------



## LowFlux (Jul 21, 2011)

Currently (in no particular order): Spark SL6-800CW, Sunwayman V10R Ti, 4Sevens Maelstrom G5

Honorable mention: 4Sevens Quark 123^2 Ti


----------



## shomie911 (Jul 21, 2011)

1.) Mac's Tri EDC 4500K Neutral 1st Gen. Orange Cerakote w/ AW 18350

2.) Surefire Kroma-MILSPEC w/ AW 14670 and spacer

3.) Surefire E1E BK Bezel and Vital Gear FB-1 Body with Surefire MN01


----------



## PharmerMike (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Arc AAA (because it is on my keychain)
2. Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M60LL (all-purpose workhorse around-the-house light)
3. Olight T15 (because it is camping season in Ohio and this is in my pocket with the lanyard attached to a belt loop.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 21, 2011)

1: HDS 170T. AW 16340.
2: Maratac Cu. AAA Eneloop.
3: Malkoff MD2 Hi/Low. M61W. 2x16340.

Not in order of preference but this is probably the order of most use. I can usually put my hand on the HDS 170. 'lickety-split'.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 21, 2011)

1. LF2XT
2. SC50w+
3. H50

Geoff


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 21, 2011)

Today...
Most liked: Quark 2xAA
Quark 2x123
Gerber Recon 1xAA

Most used: Gerber Recon
Fenix E01
Eagletac T100C2


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 21, 2011)

Ones I'm currently going to the most:

1. FM 1x18350 body + Cryos Cooling Bezel w/brushed SS bezel ring + matte Z59 + homemade XM-L AMC7135 drop in @ 2.8A + AW IMR 18350
tied with...
1. Thrunite Neutron 1C + Zebralight pocket clip + Trustfire flame 16340
2. Bored Surefire Z2 + FM Penta tailcap + FM34 filter + homemade XM-L AMC7135 drop in @ 2.8A + AW protected 18650
3. Bored Surefire C2 + Z48 + 2nd Gen M2 bezel + Malkoff M61 + FM35 filter + 2 x CR123 Surefire primaries

1 - My EDC.. always in my pocket.. the Thrunite and FM/Cryos/Surefire lego get shared duty currently
2 - Dog walking/Nightstand light
3 - Backpack/BOB light, also sees regular duty as a dog walking/nightstand light


----------



## dervishMe (Jul 21, 2011)

Zebra light sc51 (replaced previously most-used 4sevens mini AA)
Fenix eo5 - key chain
Fenix l2d (very little use nowadays)


----------



## al93535 (Jul 21, 2011)

HDS 170E - Edc everyday all the time, this is my favorite light!! Awesome! 
4sevens minix 123 - lots of use
4sevens AA regular UI on a 14500


----------



## TheDread (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not a flashaholic. But I do enjoy flashlights. 

My 3 favorites are
1) SureFire 6P Defender with a single mode SolarForce XM-L drop in 
2) MagLite 3D cell LED
3) a cheapy SKIL led light with the 9 LED arrangement


----------



## fnsooner (Jul 21, 2011)

My most used-

4Sevens Preon 2 ti
Zebralight SC60w
4Sevens Quark Turbo 2AA


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most used: Surefire E1B, Quark XPE Tactical 123^2, SF 6P with a M60. 

Most liked: E1B, Malkoffs, custom copper heatsinked P60 XML neutral build.


----------



## edc3 (Jul 21, 2011)

At the moment:

1) Zebralight SC51c
2) HDS high CRI Clicky
3) a tie between 4 Sevens Quark 123^2 Titanium and HDS 170T


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 21, 2011)

Quark AA tactical R5 - EDC with a Leatherman
Surefire 6P, 18650 Bored, M60, Over-ready zero resistance Z41 - Night jogging light and general around the house light.
Surefire A2-Incan - Red LEDs for snooping around a sleeping house at night without disturbing the kids or wife. (candle mode on the Quark is also excellent for this)

I also EDC and ITP-A3 on my keys, but its mainly a keyhole finder and I dont really use it much outside of that.

Some pic action...


----------



## Burgess (Jul 21, 2011)

in order:


1. 4Sevens Quark AAx2

2. 4Sevens Q-MiNi AA

3. 4Sevens Preon ReVo stainless-steel


All with a Neutral-White tint XP-G emittter


----------



## jssp78 (Jul 22, 2011)

SF E1B on a E1E body with a Mclicky tailcap.
SF + VME w/M31WLL with a Mclicky tailcap.
SS Preon Revo.
Also carry Peak Eiger Level 2 with 3 L92.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 22, 2011)

I only have three decent lights to begin with!

Fenix TK45
Fenix LD01
iTP Polestar A6

The Polestar doesn't get used nearly as often as the other two though.


----------



## SomeOneWho (Jul 22, 2011)

It would have been interesting if the question had also asked what percentage of actual usage each light gets; for example, for me the approximate percentages would be:

50% - 4Sevens Preon Revo (Never leaves my front pocket, used almost every day for peering into cabinets, etc.)

30% - Zebralight SC51 (Always bring with me when I go anywhere at night)

15% - Fenix LD40 (Used when I know in advance that I'll need a lot of light)

5% - Other (Fenix E01 kept in my robe pocket)


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got two sets of 3. The three lights I use the most for practical reasons, and therefore appreciate and enjoy, and the 3 I LIKE the most, for their coolness factor, as measured by me. 

For the most used: 

1. NiteCore Defender Infinity
2. SureFire L1
3. Ra Clicky Tactical 140 

For their cool factor: 

1. SureFire A2 YG 
2. HDS High CRI Clicky 
3. SureFire E1E


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll can only list mny first 2 "most used" lights since they are my EDC, but the third could be anything as I grab different lights at home all the time if I don't grab the EDC.

A. ZebraLight SC60w
B. Fenix LD01-SS

Popular 3rd choice lights: SC600, C2 w/Malkoff, Jetbeam III-M, TK11-R2, TK35, V10R-Ti, Peak Logan, SF E1e ..... it does change alot though.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 23, 2011)

1.Armytek Predator black SMO

2.Armytek Predator Gold OP

3.Fenix TK41

Reviews:

Fenix tk41, tk20...-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fenix-TK41-Fenix-TK20-and-a-Cree-Budget-Light!!!


Armytek Predator:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ator-Review-Smooth-reflector-with-Orange-Peel!!!


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 23, 2011)

Most used in order:

Zebra Light H51Fw
Quark AA^2 Tactical
JetBeam RRT-0 S2


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 23, 2011)

These days...

L2, E2L-AA, Kroma milSpec


----------



## Dual (Jul 23, 2011)

My 3 most used:

Zebralight H51
4Sevens Preon 2 
4Sevens Preon Revo SS 

Nitecore D10 old EDC.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jul 23, 2011)

1) * ITP A3* - this little light is awesome. I carry it with me most of the time and of all my lights it gets the most use and covers most of what I need. I have other AAA lights and keep coming back to this one.

2) *Zebralight SC51* - I carry this if I need a pocket light with just a little more firepower than the A3. 1xAA format, puts out close to 200 lumens on an Eneloop, has a great interface, perfect clip, easy lockout, nice looking. Currently this would be my pick if somebody asked me - "If you could only have one flashlight, what would it be"?

3) Third place gets more difficult but right now I would say the *Download Pocket Rocket XM-L* or the *Zebralight SC600*. Several other lights might also get included in this spot... :thinking:


----------



## AaronG (Jul 24, 2011)

My favorite three are:

Sunwayman V10R Ti
Zebralight H51F
4sevens SS Revo

I was hoping my Solarforce L2P with thrunite XML drop-in would be in the list but I wasn't overly crazy about either of them.


----------



## Mark A (Jul 24, 2011)

Fenix LD20
Fenix TK12
Solarforce L2P with Manafont XML dropin

This is also all the torches I own . Hoping to swap the TK12 for the TK21 as it looks to be about the same size but more powerful.


----------



## TyJo (Jul 24, 2011)

3 lights that I use the most:
1. HDS Rotary
2. 4sevens Quark AA^2 Tactical with flush switch (candle)
3. Fenix TK30 Warm (modded)


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 24, 2011)

1) HDS EDC 200T
2) HDS EDC 120E
3) Fenix TK15

At the moment I've working a lot of nights in the warehouse of the supermarket where I work. The lighting in the warehouse itself and outside is shoddy at best so they get a lot of use

The two HDS lights are my primary and backup. The Fenix I keep for walking home and to light up any local criminals that might cause trouble and hopefully illuminate them to change their ways.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 24, 2011)

Streamlight Stylus Pro - WORK (everyday. Im lost without it. Me and stylus pro is like white on rice.)

HDS Rotary - EDC

Malkoff HD XM-L or TK35 - Camping/Playing

For the longest time I EDC'd Quark 123 Tactical with flush switch (still Love it)


----------



## lasermax (Jul 24, 2011)

My three lights that i carry

Magcharger
Sf-z2 incan
Fenix-tk30
I work nights so i walk to work on second shift and walk home in the ally at nights so i like to have a backup of lights the magcharger is for a weapon for things that go bump in the night so i can bump back


----------



## tel0004 (Jul 24, 2011)

Martac AAA for EDC
Zebralight SC-51 -for night carry. 

Surefire 6p led-doesnt get much use, but its my first good flashlight. I was amazed at the output back then, and now I'm amazed that flashlights 1/3rd the size can have that kind of output.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't narrow it down to three, so here are the four.





TNC titanium C-series 18650 P60 host with XM-L 2.4A drop-in.
Sunwayman V10R-Ti XP-G neutral white & bored to take 18350 cell.
Mini Chimera w/ warm white MC-E
Spy 007 w/ XP-G neutral white


----------



## cratz2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hrmm... #1 and #2 are easy. My Fenix LD01 and my old-school 2C Mag Mod with a Lux III UW0H, 8 level nFlex driver run on 2x18650 (recently updated to 2x25500).

As for #3... over the last three or four months, probably my Surefire C2 with a 3-mode XML drop-in. 

Before I got that light, #3 was probably my Milky-modded HDS with an SSC.


----------



## mattevt (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a fairly modest collection but the three that I love are:

Fenix PD31 (EDC)
Q AA2 Tactical (Work)
Pelican 2360 

I'm trading a 4sevens Qmini AA2 to my friend for a SF 6P LED. We'll see how much I like that.  As my lighting needs are now covered, I will not be purchasing another flashlight until I can afford an HDS rotary, which at this rate could be years.


----------



## carlo1958 (Jul 25, 2011)

The ones I use the most are:
1. Brite Strike BD-HLS (rechargeable) - It is so tough I can just carry it everywhere on site with any weather and don't be worried about anything with it
2. Fenix PD31 - I use this for internal inspections as I can use various degrees of output
3. Surefire E2D LED defender (200 lumens) - When I stay on site longer and walk around - never know who's around

The ones I like the most are:
1. Surefire E2D LED defender
2. Surefire LX2 Lumamax
3. Brite Strike BD-HLS


----------



## jtjemt (Jul 25, 2011)

Easy answer;
Keyring light Fenix L0D,
Belt carry Fenix L2D, (yeah, I know, it's old)
For pounds of light, EagleTac M2XC4

What more could I need?


----------



## aceo07 (Jul 25, 2011)

HDC EDC U60 (upgraded to K2).

This is my primary light and the rest get less than 1% usage.


----------



## sassaquin (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Photon Rex rechargable - Believe it or not, with all of my $100+ lights, this one gets used the most. Bonus fun is hooking it up to another battery to recharge it - really cool.

2. Peak Logan SS QTC - Recent addition but can't stop playing with the variable QTC. 

3. Luce de Notte - Sits on my nightstand and glows day and night.:candle:


----------



## akajimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

My EDC is a zebra sc51c
Around the house A modded Pentagon with a malkof m61HCRI.
Gladius w/Creemator mod. Scorpion with Turbohead will likely take its place


----------



## Volvo (Jul 25, 2011)

Top 3 most used lights. 

iTP A3 EOS Upgrade
Surefire E1L
Surefire L1


----------



## JBA (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Surefire U2
2. Fenix PD10
3. Streamlight Argo HP LED headlamp

All CR123 lights that I use rechargeables with.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Fenix TK41
2. Fenix TK35
3. Fenix TK21U2
------
4. Fenix TK70
5. Fenix TK11R2


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Jul 25, 2011)

Fenix L1T - a great general use light, decent power and runtime without being too large.
Fenix LD01 - A tiny pocket light with a fair amount of clout to it
3D Maglite with terralux LED - perhaps not the fanciest or best light out there, but far more output and throw than anything else I own, all for cheaper than either of the Fenix lights...

A special mention goes to my Petzl Tikka XP headlamp, which is indispensable when camping for trouble free light while you do all manner of tasks.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. ARC AAA
2. HDS Rotary
3. ZL SC60


----------



## Leif24 (Jul 25, 2011)

1.] NiteCore D10 (camo)
2.] Maratac AAA (copper)
3.] Peak Eiger (1AAA / 2AAA brass)


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Quark AA Tactical - always with me
2. Surefire 6P - always in the truck 
3. Streamilght Stinger - in charger at the back door

After seeing some of the lights fetured here I'm guessing this will all change quickly


----------



## Xacto (Jul 26, 2011)

1. one of a few Surefire 6P / Z2 hosts -> EDC
2. cheap LiteXpress Mini Palm 100 (when my wife brings our son to bed, I use that light to illuminate my way around the dark room)
3. Fenix E01 (living room - bathroom - living room before I go to bed)

Place 3 was a Surefire Kroma milspec as long as I checked on our little boys sleep. But since he can leave his bed on his own, I seldom have to check on him - he usually just leaves the room. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Steamer (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Streamlight Strion LED. In my pocket everyday at work. Before that the incadascent Strion for almost 5 years. 
2. Princeton Tec EOS. On my hardhad everyday. Lifetime guarantee that PT has honored several times.
3. Fenix HL-20 for walking the dog.


----------



## jumpstat (Jul 26, 2011)

1) McGizmo Ti Haiku - my edc of choice. Takes care of 80% of my lighting requirements. It sits in an AW nylon holster on my belt.
2) Surefire M6 with WA1185 with rechargeables. This is my goto light for high power requirements. It sits in my notebook pack which goes where I go most of the time. 45 mins of fog piercing incan.
3) McGizmo Ti Mule - stays home 24/7 and is used mainly for home duties. This comes along on hollidays also. Beautiful warm white with very very even beamshot that can cover alot of area. Works with rechargeables also.


----------



## alfa (Jul 26, 2011)

1) Nitecore D10 SP - It's my EDC, I've got it everywhere
2) Inforce Color - I use it at home because of it's low white led, and sailing for it's carbon body
3) SureFire C2 with M2 head, SW02 tailcap and high CRI drop in - the beam quality is the best I've seen, and it's rock solid!


----------



## Slashman (Jul 26, 2011)

In no particular order:
1) Quark Q MiNi AA2 (EDC) with Energiser Lithiums
2) Quark Q MiNi AA (keychain/back up light) Energiser Lithium
3) Eagletac P20C2 mkII for when I am out walking at night or going on a trip


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jul 27, 2011)

At the moment and in no particular order: Sunwayman V10R Ti with Ti clip (outside left front shirt pocket), Steve Ku 3rd. run LF2XT with Ti clip and trit, Steve Ku Volere with Ti clip and trit (both inside right front shirt pocket on either side of my phone). All three are EDC´d and used approximately equally during the work day, depending on the lighting need. At home I have over 40 others to choose from, but during the summer it is so light during most of the night that they are not used all that much.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine
Olight T10 R5-key light-emergencies
Solarforce L2 SS SE with a NB Optic XRE-EDC general purpose
Elektrolumen B-NG (optic version)-when I need to see everything around me 

Wife
P1/Leef-purse-emergencies
ET T20C2 MKII w HO XML-general purpose
Blinged 2D Mag/Malkoff-car/house light


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Most used:
Quark AA R5 (Regular UI, on a 14500 Li-ion, with a deep carry pocket clip, and a tactical switch.)
Quark 123x2 Turbo X
Zebralight H51

Wife & kids:
Quark AA R5 Tactical
Quark AA2 R5 Regular UI
Zebralight SC60 or SC30


----------



## tx101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Malkoff MD2 + M61W ... dare I say, these are more bomb-proof than Surefire.

Jetbeam Ti TCR2 or Sunwayman V10R Ti ... I cannot decide which one I like the most
The Jetbeam feels better in my hand but the Sunwayman has had its emitter swapped
for a neutral.

Surefire M6 + WA1185 ... for those occasions when you need to chuck some major
lumens downrange


----------



## MWClint (Jul 27, 2011)

I always have these 3 lights on me. so these 3 are used the most.

1. Peak Pacific AA: High CRI Seoul, QTC, Brass head, HA body, Brass Momentary switch, MadMax+ driver, McR16 Reflector, UCL lens, moddoo peak clip and deep pocket clip, brass chain lanyard. <- My holy grail of lights.

2. Nitecore Ex10 ramping: High CRI Seoul, Ti bezel, clip, Blue Trit, Droid 58 Carabiner, Sak Classic.

3. Peak Matterhorn Brass: on keychain, High CRI Seoul, QTC, deknurled and polished body.

And when i'm at work, I have 2 more.

4. Spy 007: High CRI Seoul

5. Peak Night Patrol Brass 18650: High CRI Seoul, ShiningBeam 1 amp, 3 mode driver.

Here's a (crappy) pic i just snapped of all 5 of these lights, i currently work nights. never can have too many lights.


----------



## shado (Aug 9, 2011)

shado said:


> For the last few months I've been enjoying these titanium lights in my EDC rotation,
> 
> - Macs Custom SST-50 EDC
> - SPY 007 XP-G
> - McGizmo Haiku XM-L


 
Here's some pics after being carried for about 6 months. The lights were not "cleaned up" for the pics! The AOTH Holsters are not only great looking but a nice way to keep them looking new!


----------



## brembo (Aug 9, 2011)

The tail-ridge holster is crazy!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 9, 2011)

My favorites (not necessarily most used) are:

iTP A3 - It's on my keychain, so it's always with me, and it is my most used.
Sunwayman V20C - Powerful, and infinite variability is just sweet. A little to bulky to EDC though.
UV P60 style in Ultrafire 501b host - UV lights are fun, and this one is bright. I use it with 2xRCR123 lions and I can make all sorts of things light up. This light is fun.


----------



## flipangle (Aug 9, 2011)

Richub said:


> My current Top 3 of most used flashlights:
> 
> 1. Fenix E05. This little light lives in my front jeans pocket, and is used every time I need a bit of light somewhere.
> 
> ...



Just curious as to why you use the TK35 more than the TK41.


----------



## Shooter21 (Aug 9, 2011)

the 3 i use most is the preon 2, HDS rotary and the quark turbo


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't use them yet but......

1.Zebralight Q50
2.Zebralight Q50
3.Zebralight Q50

Got to have faith........


----------



## Richub (Aug 10, 2011)

flipangle said:


> Just curious as to why you use the TK35 more than the TK41.


 At closer distances the tight hotspot of the TK41 tends to blind me too much, the TK35 is easier on the eyes at those distances.

I often carry them both if I think I'll have an opportunity to use them that day...


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 10, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. Surefire A2-YG, warm white ring on the way
2. HDS 200 Tactical, out for repairs
3. Surefire C2-HA bored with 18650, five-cren black bezel, McClicky hardpress, Torchlab triple neutral L/M/H

I rotate these depending on what my needs are when I leave the house. I also have my M3LT-S (400 lumen model) for when I need throw.

S1LVA


----------



## TOQ (Aug 10, 2011)

My three favorite and most used lights are as follows:

Olight T10 - 180 lumens on high
Olight M20 Special Ops R5 - 320 lumens on high
Olight SR51 - 900 lumens on high

I carry the M20 and T10 as my EDC in the same holster with the T10 set on low and the M20 on high. The SR51 goes back & forth between the house and the truck and used whenever I need to "reach out and touch someone".............

Light me up Scotty............Terry


----------



## JTElectric (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm....I just sold a bunch of lights because they WEREN'T my favorites, so now I have to pick 3 out of my remaining great lights....

#1 SF L1, latest gen. Throw an F04 on it and it's a mini L2.
#2 SF C2-BK with Defender bezel, clickie, and Malkoff M61, laser engraved with my initials. Sexy bright light!
#3 SF A2-Wh. nice low Led's, albeit purple tinted for 95% of tasks, 75 Lumen Incan when I need more reach.

addendum to #1....it WAS the Revo SS, I LOVE(d) that light, it was literally on my 24/7 except in the shower, then it sat by the sink. SS looked perfect even though it banged around in my pocket next to other stuff, used it on L or M most of the time, High occasionally or when I wanted to show off. Dropped it 4' onto concrete working on a machine last week and it's back into 4Sevens as I type, hopefully it was something simple. I run it on a Duraloop, and it's by far my most used light--however, I will have a brass Peak QTC Eiger that will be a little longer, but that will possibly become my new favorite! 

Lights that you have with you 24/7 > lights sitting on a shelf. Same thing goes for guns! .380 in the pocket trumps .500 in the safe every time!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 10, 2011)

1. An old fave, but still fave, the Quark AA2 Tactical, it just works!
2. Lumintop L1C, when i need to see a bit further.
3. Thrustfire F25, for the bling bling! Calls attention due to its SS body. Not a good duty light though, it gets hella HOT after a minute or two. (its running on 14500)

Notable mentions:

1. iTP A3 when you need something tiny but puts out fantastic lumens with a 10550.

Shelf Queens

1. Led Lenser P14 - still works, but not being used anymore, too big and bulky, just for emergencies.
2. Led Lenser P3 - still works, but i put it back in its box and forgot about it. 

Future plans: 

1. Fenix Tk35 - just one of those lights you gotta have despite the LED tint lottery.
2. Jetbeam BC40 - cheap, but very good performance! 
3. 4Sevens TurboX - suprisingly good in a small package, price is just right.
4. Jetbeam PA40 - with four AA's and an XML led with a carbon fiber body? you've just gotta have it!


----------



## makapuu (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Dereelight CL1H V4 with XPE R3 pill and aspheric head - My EDC thrower
2. Elektrolumens Big Bruiser - My EDC power flood
3. Deft - For scanning the neighborhood from my balcony for thieves, homeless, chronics, etc.
I'm friends with all my neighbors and they deeply appreciate this.
So far the light prevented 2 break ins.


----------



## GreySave (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll play.

1.) SureFire L4 with a KX2 head for its beam pattern and run time

2.) Maelstrom G5 / X7 on 18650 for walks and general use

3,.) Streamlight Stylus Pro (pocket light)


----------



## silentlurker (Aug 11, 2011)

Here we go:

1. Zebralight SC51: It's my EDC (when not at work), so it gets a lot of use. It'll be too big for my work clothes, though.
2. Quark Mini123: It's small and freakishly bright, so I keep it in my bag when I can't EDC a proper flashlight.
3. Surefire G2X: Not small enough for EDC, but it's brighter than anything else I own.


----------



## torsen (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Surefire E2D LED Defender - great light

2. Nitecore EX11.2 - small and powerful

3. Jetbeam RRT-3 - Awesome useable power and excellent build quality


----------



## red_hackle (Aug 14, 2011)

Picking 3 favourite/most used lights out of the collection is tough... I have to admit these days they mostly get to light up white walls or the seat numbers in the cinema. Unfortunately I haven't had the time to go out to hunt or fish in the last few years. I have fairly large hands and although I love my McGizmo Ti Mule Surefire's C-series lights have just the right size to feel comfortable in my hands. So... here we go:

1. Custom Surefire 6P running a Kerberos High CRI Triple - gorgeous tint and smooth to the touch
2. Moddoolar/Surefire Lego with Torchlab L3N (L/M/H) Triple - I found the triad tail works great with gloves
3. C2 with KL3 head modded to a two-mode XM-L setup - work in progress as I am still looking for the right tailcap


----------



## chiphead (Sep 5, 2011)

How is the Maratex AA Extreme working out for you, I'd like to get one this month?
chiphead


----------



## guiri (Sep 5, 2011)

My quark aa with 14500, very bright
my SC30 with RCR123, very bright
Some kind of pocket rocket thingie with 18650, very bright


----------



## patriotgeek (Feb 25, 2012)

4Sevens Quark 123
4Sevens Quark MiNi
Surefire E2 Defender


----------



## varmint (Feb 25, 2012)

#1 Derrelight DBS with xml V2
#2 EDC Fenix E15
#3 Thrunite TN11
#4 Derrelight Asperical V3


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 26, 2012)

1. JetBeam BA10 on an IMR 14500. Super bright (600+ lumens probably), and wonderful floody beam w/ no donut.
2. SkyRay STL-V2 on 2 IMR 18650s. Bright (1000 lumens), and my Daddy Thrower. 62mm head, period...
3. TerraLUX LS300 on 2 AA Eneloops. Brightest 2AA light I know of (300 lumens). Very floody, and the low mode is nice too.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently:
4sevens Preon2 Hi CRI (EDC)
JETBeam E3S (alternate EDC) (sometimes sub'd with neutral Xeno E03 - I have trouble choosing between these two.)
SF 6P w/ NB Neutral XM-L and McClicky (walking the dog at night)
The E3S should be replaced by a HDS Hi CRI Rotary within a month


----------



## kj2 (Feb 26, 2012)

1. Fenix E11
2. Fenix TK41
3. Thrunite TN11
---
4. Olight i2


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 26, 2012)

Thrunite T10
Sunwayman V10R
LiteFlux LF2XT


----------



## 380long (Feb 26, 2012)

JETBeam RRT-3 
Zebralight SC600
Fenix MC11


----------



## Burntrice (Feb 26, 2012)

McGizmo High CRI Mule (edc)
Zebralight SC600 (flood)
Dereelight DBS 3 Aspheric (throw)

All bases covered


----------



## AZPops (Feb 26, 2012)

HDS Rotary (holstered)

Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L (holstered)

V10R (key Chain, or is it a Ring)


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 26, 2012)

#1 & 2.






#3 The yellow one on the right.





I don't go out much at night. When I do go out there are plenty of street lights and parking lot lights. I do carry at least 3 lights with me when I go out but I rarely need them.

Indoors I have a low wattage LED light in the hall running 24/7 enough for me to wander around without bumping into doors and walls or trip over the furniture.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 26, 2012)

The Klarus XT11 is the primary EDC, in the pocket...its the right light 90% of the time for what I do.

The Foursevens S12 and the Klarus XT20 would be next depending on the day/scenario.....

But that could be shifted to the ElektroLumens Big Brute or Foursevens S18 again depending on the day/scenario.

The DEFT edc LR is in the mix as well, mostly in tight spaces with long ranges, like a deep, pipe infested crawlspace that I'd need tight throw to penetrate to the ends.

The Olight SR 90 is simply amazing if I need a large amount of light on a distant target, but is too much for a tight crawlspace...but perfect for disaster response and inspection of very large spaces where access is hard, but there are lines of sight, etc.

The above pretty much covers my everyday lighting, except for UV lights - which are more specific to the forensics end of my job....and the XeLED UV light has become my UV EDC light...it works even better than the 3D Maglight with 5 watts of UV and the Inova X5 UV I used to carry daily.


----------



## dervishMe (Feb 26, 2012)

Zebralight SC51
Fenix EO5 - key chain
Fenix EO1 

Hard to imagine the EO1 is almost 4 years old. I have 2 and one of them still have the original battery.


----------



## fitzDaug (Feb 26, 2012)

1. McGizmo LS20
2. Ra Clicky 140T
3. Surefire C2 w/Malkoff M61W


----------



## persco (Feb 26, 2012)

McGizmo Haiku XPG
Sapphire GS
Muyshondt Aeon

+ V10R Ti, McGizmo high CRI Mule or Sundrop XRU XM-L


----------



## madecov (Feb 26, 2012)

Great thread since no one single light can meet everyone's needs.

1) Off duty my FourSevens Quark AA tactical. Easy to carry and bright enough using a 14500 cell for just about all my needs
2) On duty plain clothes my Quark 123X^2 tactical. and usually another light 
3) On duty in Uniform I switch around but primarily a Klarus Xt-11


----------



## Tolip (Feb 26, 2012)

Top 3 I use the most:
1) 4Sevens Preon 2 High CRI titanium/black 
2) Fenix E01
3) 4Sevens Preon 2 R5

Top 3 I like the most:
1) Fenix TK35
2) 4Sevens Preon 2 High CRI titanium/black
3) Streamlight TLR-3


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 26, 2012)

1. ITP A3 Stainless - Keychain light
2. Zebralight H600w - Pocket EDC(without headstrap) and Headlamp for Mt climbing/hiking
3. Surefire C2 - Just bought this light and planning to buy a mcclicky switch(still trying to sell some lights to fund this C2 setup)


----------



## phosphor (Feb 27, 2012)

iTP C7T
Fenix P2D Rebel
CMG Infinity Ultra G


----------



## brianna (Feb 27, 2012)

1) Surefire Minimus
2) Surefire E1B
3) Fenix E15 on keychain


----------



## Tana (Feb 27, 2012)

1. Vital Gear FB1-BK with Lumens Factory Black E-Bezel and cool white 1-cell 3-mode module... (backup/EDC)
2. Surefire C2 bored with EDC+ X60L XML T6 3-mode module... (dark nights first choice)
3. Surefire LX2 body+tailcap plus Z series grip rings with TnC E2C, Z44-HA bezel and Malkoff M61W module... (dark nights second choice)


----------



## davyro (Feb 27, 2012)

1.HDS Ra Clicky 170T
2.McGizmo Haiku 6v XPG
3.HDS Rotary 200
& I love the three of them & i don't think i'll ever consider selling anyone of them.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 27, 2012)

1)HDS 120 modded with XML
2)Zebralight SC600
3)HDS Rotary 

This is my preference today it varies slightly day to day




For keychain it's 
1)Fenix E05
2)Preon1 hiCri
3) Thrunite Ti


----------



## diggumsmack2 (Feb 27, 2012)

_*I'll give you one and only one hint. My favorite three are in here.*_


----------



## chicken dave (Feb 27, 2012)

1 - Zebralight SC50w
2 - Zebralight H501w
3 - Malkoff Wildcat


----------



## Xacto (Feb 27, 2012)

1. Surefire 6P OG w. Solarforce Dropin / 9P w. KX4D / G2X Tactical

2. Fenix E05 at the car keys

3. Fenix E01 bedside light

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## T45 (Feb 28, 2012)

1. iTP A1 EOS in Stainless Steel
2. Surefire 6P, will be upgrading to a Malkoff M61LL soon
3. Surefire E2L

Honorable Mentions
Maratac AA, just recently replaced by the iTP A1
Streamlight Stylus Pro, my favorite AAA and very easy to EDC
Quark MiniX


----------



## kadinh (Feb 28, 2012)

1. HDS Rotary 200 - my EDC light
2. 4sevens High CRI Preon 2
3. tie between Elektrolumens EDC-MCE and 4sevens Turbo-X


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 28, 2012)

1. CPF multi light. (VB16)Moded with XML(Lowest low / Very bright)easy to adjust. 18650 gives great runtime.Low is lower than thrunight/HDS/moonlight on Fenix or any other Ive seem.
2. Fenix Ti pd10. Ultra compact cr123 
3.Thru night 1C. Firefly to 255 max lumens.It always has a good level for task.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 29, 2012)

I have hard to decide 3 specific lights. But if I mention 3 groups/series of lights it would be:

1: Surefire Outdoorsmans/Defender
2: Surefire Z2/C2/9P with Malkoff M61/91 dropins
3: Malkoff MD4 Wildcat gen.1

I could sell many of my lights but these are keepers.


----------



## Flashkyle (Feb 29, 2012)

1.Fenix PD31 Limited adition ( BEST/Favorite )
2.Jetbeam BC25
3.Maglite AA


----------



## wordwalker3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
Thrunite 1c with Li-ion battery replaced my SF E1E for EDC. 
Ultrafire UF-T50 with 18650 batt, forward mounted switch reminds me of a Zebra Light. Infinitely adjustible intensity, just press and hold, release at the level you desire. Memory is most convenient. Two quick presses gives you strobe at max intensity reguardless of the intensity you start with...just in case.
Shadow TC-6 with 2X 18650 for outside around the house. replaced 3C maglite. will be replaced with Shadow Jm 5 
2X 26650 All have cree XML T6 leds.

Boyd


----------



## *parallax* (Feb 29, 2012)

1. Nitecore. EX11.2
2. Thrunite Scorpion V2
3. Photon red led keychain light 

The Nitecore will be swapped out for a V10R Ti, as soon as new switch clip & bezel arrive! 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnkid85 (Feb 29, 2012)

1.Zebra H600
2.Solarforce l2t single mode XML
3.Solarforce Masterpiece 

AAA maratac might get a honorable mention as well.


----------



## SRB (Feb 29, 2012)

1. 4sevens quark mini-123 Ti s3
2. olight m30 triton
3. fenix tk11 r5


----------



## iqwozpoom (Feb 29, 2012)

1. Preon 2 neutral, always clipped next to my Ritter and the one I reach for most often thruout the day/night.
2. Quark tactical aa warm xpg in my pocket. I lucked out and got a nice yellow tinted one, nice and easy on off.
3. A five mega e-fire 18650 e to c with mc clicky z41. I bored out the bi-pin socket and replaced it with... A fivemega strion socket! I have a lot of lights I'd like to use more but this is the one I always seem to grab for a walk.

Honorary mentions itp a3 on the key chain that never gets used and a fb2 with a wolf eyes 3.7 bulb I love to use because it beats the pants off a lot of my lights for size vs throw and spotting between trees.


----------



## DustinLSX (Feb 29, 2012)

I probably have 40+ flashlights but the 3 I use the most are:

OLight M3X
Surefire 6PX pro
Streamlight microstream

A few others I use on a regular basis:

Mag 3d led w/mc-e (car duty)
Mag XL100 (night stand duty)
Streamlight Super Tac X (AR duty)


----------



## bdcochran (Mar 1, 2012)

Dorcy 41-4750 180 lumen led
[h=2][/h]


----------



## Streamer (Mar 1, 2012)

+1 on the Dorcy 41-4750. Keep one by the back door. Super long range thrower with very useable spill.

EagleTac P20C2

EagleTac D25C

Preon 0


----------



## iqwozpoom (Mar 1, 2012)

I know I already picked a top three but, my c3 ha is hands down my FAVORITE. I just love it how feels in my hand!


----------



## thaugen (Mar 1, 2012)

HDS High CRI (legacy)
Surefire C2 (bored, M61HCRI)
Zebralight H31w


----------



## dbare (Mar 23, 2012)

In order of use:

1. ZebraLight SC60w - gotta love that interface
2. Eagle Tac D25LC2 - one hand twisty, bonus turbo, hidden strobes
3. Shining Beam S-mini - simple high, medium, low


----------



## varmint (Mar 23, 2012)

1-Dereelight V2 with non asperical, my favorite and used the most.
2-Thrunite TN11, just plain like it, it works great for me.
3-Fenix E15 edc, in my pocket now.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 24, 2012)

Armytek Predator
4Sevens/FourSevens "X" Tactical 123^2 
Sunwayman V10A XM-L

if i had to name three


----------



## Roood (Mar 24, 2012)

1. SolarForce L2T w/ SS B3 Bezel & V2 Pocket Clip
2. SolarForce L2P w/ SS B6 Bezel & V2 Pocket Clip
3. SureFire E2D-LED Defender (or I can use an E1E body on it)


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 24, 2012)

Mac's Customs 3300L High CRI
Mac's Tri-EDC High CRI
Solarforce L2P with all the trimmings with a Kerberos Triple High CRI


----------



## trkr124 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tank007 TK-703 always on keychain.
Any 501-B with a P7 or MC-E drop-in. Mine has a P-7.
Newest addition, Sky Ray 3T6, manufacturer rated 3800LM, more like 2200-2400LM, med floody, more just for show.

Tank007 and 501-B have been with me for 2.5yrs, and still work perfectly. Only had to change the clicky on the 501-B two months ago,
cause the rubber expanded, and left the button loose in its confines. Switch still works, but to loose for regular use.

Actually got two of these, but one quit after a few hrs of play. The other is still perfect after a month now. Still not a bad deal, if you get a good one. I paid $45 USD for each. Great price for the output of this light. Maybe you could beat the price with a 10-pack of 44 cent key chain lights. IDK, haven't done the math on that, yet.

Anyway, I love my 501-B @ -$20 w/P7, and a Tank007 TK-703 @ $11.

Also, kinda liking the SA-R2 key chain light I just got. A little pricey @ $16.60, but very nice build and look, and brighter than my TK-703 with a AAA batt.


----------



## my#1hobby (Mar 24, 2012)

1.ZL SC600
2.Xeno E03 NW on a 14500
3.Fenix LD10


----------



## incline123 (Mar 24, 2012)

1. AAA Mako flood-near perfect light (wish it had a lower low) It looks like Enrique is exploring the possibility of making an AA version of this light. A 1lm low and a 30lm high would be the perfect edc light for me!!!!!!  
2. McGizmo Haiku Hi CRI (AW 123)
3. Olight M20 (AW 18650)


----------



## lostsoulman (Mar 24, 2012)

quark mini ti
quark preon 2
inova

I have 2 HDS on order! So the above will change soon


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

For my are;

ZL H60
Ultrafire cree Q5 moded with a T5 XM-L and 2.8amp driver
ZL H600w


SFMI4UT


----------



## Samy (Mar 24, 2012)

1) Zebralight SC600
2) Sunwayman V10A XML
3) Fenix TK41

I use others everyday but i can only choose 3


----------



## think2x (Mar 24, 2012)

think2x said:


> 1. HDS 140GT or high CRI
> 2. Zebralight H501w
> 3. C2 w/LX2 clip, McClicky and M61HCRI


Change that to......
Zebralight SC600w
HDS 140GT/17670
Nitecore EZ CR2w


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 24, 2012)

1. Sunwayman V10A *or* JETBeam RRT-0 XML as an EDC light. I like the looks of the V10A better, but I like the higher output of the RRT-0. I suspect that when my V10R Ti+ arrives, it may occupy this slot. 

2. Nitecore IFE2. I really like the long travel of the adjustment ring on this light, and it has a _really _low minimum!

3. JETBeam RRT-3 XML. Very well made, 1950 lumens but also goes as low as 5 lumens!

The Sunwayman M40A is a close runner up due to it's cool looks, compact size and 500 lumens from an AA light.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 24, 2012)

(1) HDS rotary
(2) Zebralight H600
(3) Surefire M3 with Malkoff tower


----------



## diesel79 (Mar 24, 2012)

Malkoff MD2/M61N
HDS HCRI
Malkoff Wildacat


----------



## AZPops (Mar 24, 2012)

HDS Rotary: Belt
Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L (on a MD2 body and x2 AW IMR 18350's): Belt

Polished Maratac AAA: New key chain light


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 25, 2012)

There are actually two lists here for me of three lights I like the most and three lights that I use the most.

Three lights I like the most are:

*Peak Logan SS HCRI/Warm* with Momentary switch and Eiger pocket clip from Jason Hui at Prometheus/Dark Sucks! Such a great light with no pwm.
*
Peak Eiger 2xAAA SS HCRI Nichia* with Momentary switch and Eiger pocket clip. This light absolutely has a beautiful tint and is a pleasure to use.

*Fenix MC11 modded with HCRI led *by vinhnguyen54 and with dc-fix on the lens. This is absolutely the most versatile light I have and is my preferred reading light even over my Zebralights. Another light it is an absolute pleasure to use.

The three lights I use the most however are the following:

*FourSevens HCRI Preon 1* with all Titanium parts and clicky switch. Very easy to use, with a beautiful warm tint and always readily available because I keep one on my neck wallet when out and about and another on a Tec Accessories P7 Suspension clip from my collar at home. The one at home has the HCRI Ti head, a Ti Clicky tail and a black aluminium Preon 1 body tube.

*Peak Eiger 2xAA aluminium keychain format HCRI/XP-G Warm* - this hangs on a neck lanyard and is my favourite night light. Love how I can dial the light to the exact level I want and there is no flickering at all even on the lowest level. Thinking of upgrading this to a SS momentary body with a Eiger pocket clip to ensure I can still use it on a neck lanyard. 

*The Fenix MC11 HCRI light described above* 

I guess the single most liked and used light is the Fenix MC11 - who would have thought it!


----------



## Rokron (Mar 25, 2012)

For me it's the Fenix TK-35, Sunwayman T20CS and V10R Ti.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently,
Sunwayman V10R anniversary 

Sunwayman M20C T5

Fenix TK70

Subject to change without notice !


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

Recently I changed the lights I used the most, now these are the lights I use regularly and why:

1. Quark AA Tac w/14500 - this is my go-to light, the most dependable the most predictable light that i bring everywhere with me, can't ever go wrong with a Quark!  

2. Trustfire F25 SS - this is my alternate light with the "bling-bling" I used to keep this at home, but after realizing, that the good thing about an SS light is that there is no anodizing to scratch! 

3. Jetbeam BC25 - this is the small thrower i carry with me all the time when i need a decent thrower that runs off 2xCR123's or 1x18650's.

As a backup, i have the good ol' iTP A3 Upgraded w/10440 battery.

I've tried EDC'ing more lights with me, but eventually got tired of bringing so many lights with me all the time so it boiled down to these three lights.

Here's the list of former lights i used and why i dont use 'em as much as before:

1. Sunwayman V10A T6 - this light is so pretty, i became so paranoid using it because i didnt want to scratch it in anyway, looks better if placed in a display case. 

2. Quark Turbo X - I loved this light from the day it was offered by 4Sevens, so even if there are better lights out there, i just had to own one of these babies! 
3. Lumintop L1C - my first 1xCR123 mini thrower light, since my BC25 is also a thrower with a much higher output and better run time, i decided to keep the Lumintop L1C 

There are a lot more lights I have at home that are more for collection than to be used regularly. ex. Crelant 7G5 V2, Dereelight DBS Aspheric, TK35, etc.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mcgizmo bb mule with nichia119
Mako AAA ti flood
Bored SF C3 with M91W


----------



## Jmantyger (Mar 25, 2012)

Eagletac G25C2
Thrunite TN12
LumaPower IncenDio V3U LE XM-L T5 Neutral


----------



## excfenix (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Xeno E03 v3 NW (AA)
2. Spark SD6-NW attached to Joby Gorillapod Magnetic
3. Zebralight SC600 T6

1 is used the most; 3 the least. 3 is liked the most; 1 the least.


----------



## york2 (Mar 25, 2012)

The ones I use most are:

1. Gladius (original version)
2. Quark 2AA
3. Zebralight SC51


----------



## post tenebras (Mar 26, 2012)

1. Arc Mania Extreme Micro AA 
2. ElZetta 2 cell ZFL with an M60WF
3. JetBeam PA01


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 26, 2012)

1) Fenix TK11 with white wand attachment - Keep it in my site toolbox two of 4 weeks per month.
2) Bitz Pocket Titanium - Most popular EDC for the last 12 months. It's plenty bright, tiny, easy to use, has a trit locator and is very durable.
3) Surefire C2 Centurion with an M60 - Alternate this with my TK11 so it's carried the other two of 4 weeks per month.

Here's how I settled on these out of over 20 lights; The TK11 was my main user light after it got dropped and dinged up a couple of times, and as I've mentioned many times before, is made of some pretty tough stuff and has taken everything I and others have thrown at it in some pretty harsh environments and keeps on going. I started alternating it with the Malkoff C2 after I bought the C2 to get it some carry time, because it's a brilliant light that I didn't want to turn into a shelf queen. The Bitz came out on top of all my small single cell lights on durability and as one that I didn't care about scratching in my pocket because it's bare metal and polishes up pretty easily. I alternate it with a Nitecore Extreme but after all this time I still prefer the Bitz for EDC because it's so much smaller than the NEX and is barely noticeable clipped to my pocket. Yes, the NEX is a lot brighter, but the Bitz wins on size and sits deeper in the pocket because of the clip than the Nitecore.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 26, 2012)

In all honesty I have been using a Pak-Lite a lot lately but if I were to choose only three it wouldn't be one of them.Since I always EDC I have to include my Quark 1X123 NW.The other two would be Malkoff powered,probably my MD2/M60W and G2L/M60WL.Tough choices with the Malkoffs though as it would make me sick to give up my 6P/M61W and I have a couple more Malkoff drop-ins on the way that will make it even harder to choose!


----------



## Graham Sylvia (Mar 26, 2012)

My most used light's are the Crelant 7G5 v2, for identifying the target, Jetbeam BC40 for walking up on wild dog's & fox's & the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 for mounting on the scope. I have many more light's that I use for EDC but the above 3 are my favorite's.


----------



## Surefyr (Mar 26, 2012)

My EDCs:

1. Quark Minix 123 (for sheer lumen to size ratio, jeans-coin-pocket pocketability)
2. Photonlight ReX Rechargeable (for 'invisible' weight & size, rechargeable-ness, brightness control, glow-in-dark switch- so its near my bed always)
3. LED LENSER P7 (for bright, white light - good for walking the dog, flood to focus control, quality)


----------



## RCLumens (Mar 26, 2012)

*Zebralight SC600* for in and outdoors. Outdoors on most foggy nights as a light beam isn't all that useful to me
*Sunwayman T20CS* - For outdoors majority of the time - dog walks and spotting at 250 yds or less
*Jetbeam RRT3 Triple XML* - outdoors for beyond 300 yds and when things concern me or heading into non-familiar territory or for fun when I just need to be reminded of the power it puts out in a relatively compact size - but also when a larger light on hand grants a little extra assurance.


----------



## AIC (Apr 17, 2012)

The three that I use the most in order are:
1. Streamlight Microstream C4
2. EagleTac P20C2 MkII XP-G R5, XM-L T6 and XP-E Q4 NW
3. Streamlight PolyTac HP

The three that I like the most in order are:
1. EagleTac P20C2 MkII XP-G R5, XM-L T6 and XP-E Q4 NW
2. Streamlight Microstream C4
3. Surefire G2


----------



## ficklampa (Apr 17, 2012)

In order of usage

1. Leatherman Monarch 200
2. 4sevens Quark AA2
3. Surefire 6PLD


----------



## 901-Memphis (Apr 17, 2012)

1: EDC - Uniquefire UF-2100 (compact 18650/XM-L @ 2.8 amps)
2: Keychain EDC - Fenix E15
3: Olight M20 R5


----------



## sspc (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't seem to get past my 1st 2 lights. I have more lights but only ever seem to use my:

1- Eagletac D25LC2 (with lee filter installed for a tint in between neutral and warm) and
2- Zebralight H51F

My other lights mostly sit unused waiting for a chance.


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 17, 2012)

1.Fenix E15
2. Xeno E03
3. 4Sevens Quark AA Tactical

I've got several other lights, which are much brighter than these three but it seems to me that around 100lumens is enough for most of my lighting needs.


----------



## Gatsby (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd have different answers based on different criteria. For example my three most used would likely not be the exact three I'd choose if the question was "if you could only keep three which would they be?" and to some extent most used/most liked might vary slightly. 

Most used I suppose is the easiest as they are the lights I EDC primarily:

Novatac 120P modded K2 TFFC
Arc6 modded K2 TFFC (yeah I don't know why I love this light, but it for darn sure finds its way into my pocket a lot)
Photon Microlight II - my key chain backup light that gets used a few times a week

Most liked - I might add a Milky sst50 head to the list in lieu of the Photon - I do use it a fair amount.


----------



## lancemark (Apr 17, 2012)

tk70, tiablo a9 w/aspherical head, thrunite catapult v3


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 17, 2012)

The ones I use the most; my EDC a Photon Freedom, HDS EDC HCRI, and SF Minimus Vision. For the ones I like the most, swap the Photon for a Surefire P/C/Z with a Malkoff Neutral dropin. I don't love the Photon, but the form factor fits my needs. If only there was a nice titanium version, that would put it at the top of both categories.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Apr 17, 2012)

currently

zebralight h600w

klarus xt11

sunwayman M11r

----
next 3

steveku 40DD keychain light

Thrunite TN11

photon II keychain light


----------



## BIG45-70 (Apr 17, 2012)

1) Surefire El2-AA is my night stand light
2) Surefire E2E incan. I don't know why this is the one I always grab, but I do love it size. (LF bulb so it runs of rechargebles)
3) 4Sevens Preon 0, for looking around the room when the wifes asleep, its my only sub lumen light. I will be replacing this one with an HDS when they are instock again.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Top 3 most used light right now....

1. iTP A3 Upgraded '96 lumen' w/ 10440 (on my keychain)

2. NiteCore TM11 w/ 3100mAH 18650's (main 'go to' light at home)

3. Sunwayman V10R w/ 16340 and V11R AA extender w/ 14500 (in my EDC carry bag that's always with me)



A couple of honorable mentions I also have now would be the Zebralight SC600 (I don't care to use that much since I have the TM11), Solarforce L2P w/ XM-L T6 18v drop-in, and my Fenix TK41 since it has the best throw from the lights I have.


----------



## Hallaster (Apr 17, 2012)

My three most used lights - 

1. Nitecore D-10 - This little guy is almost always on me so it sees the most use on a daily basis.

2. Surefire LX2 - Love this light. Pretty compact, bright, easy to access low/high modes. Probably gets almost as much use as my D10, I try to carry it whenever I've got the pocket room! 

3. Tie between my Surefire U2 and Jetbeam III-M - I don't carry these around as much as my other lights, but I tend to use them a lot just in and around the house at night or i'll take one/both with me when out camping, fishing, stuff like that.

Going to be purchasing a Zebralight SC600 here next week so this list might be changing around a bit


----------



## walterr839 (Apr 17, 2012)

4 Sevens Preon II
SF square Aviator with Calipsoii warm white ring
SF M6 with PhD M 6 pack and MN21 bulb


----------



## mrlysle (Apr 17, 2012)

HDS 200 rotary
Zebralight SC60w
Peak Logan HCRI


----------



## Ragnar66 (Apr 17, 2012)

3 d Mag with terra lux 1000 lumen drop in 
SWM V10r Ti
Jetbeam RRT-3 1950


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Apr 17, 2012)

HDS 170E and 120E


----------



## Paul6ppca (Apr 17, 2012)

CPF modded vb16 lowest low ever and 500 lumens with 18650. Works great on nightstand. 

Thrunite 1C firefly to 250 lumens. 

Fenix Lod with rebel led on keychain.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Apr 17, 2012)

Just one that stands head and shoulders above all others in terms of daily usage: My LD10 with red filter.
I have this thing during the night to help me navigate to my twin daughters' room ( 3 yrs 9 months ) in the middle of the night to help solve various types of crisis. It literally sleeps with me.


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Quark AA - about 70% of my daily use
2. Fenix HP11 headlamp - reading and dressing, household chores 
3. Tie - either Illuminati CA1-AL or Fenix TK70 for the same reason...all that light out of such a little package. 

Bill


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 17, 2012)

My EDC lights tend to be in a constant state of flux as I look for something better. Currently it would be:
*
1. Modded Sipik SK58* - modded myself with 2.8 amp driver and XM-L T6. Also added small reflector, extra heatsinking, different switch. Filed down body for wider flood. The type II anodizing was looking beat up so I removed all the anodizing with Greased Lightning and polished it up. I have parts on order and plan to modify this light further with a custom programmed ramping driver, neutral XM-L T6 emitter and electronic switch.
*
2. Jetbeam RRT-01*. Probably to be replaced by my Jetbeam TCR01 when Going Gear gets around to shippping it to me (curses! no shipping notice today).
*
3. Sunwayman V10R*. My main EDC prior to the Jetbeam. Relatively small and bright with adjustable beam. Inferior to the Jetbeam though since the Jetbeam is smaller, brighter, throws further, has more spill, and holds a bigger battery.


----------



## KENNY LEE (Apr 17, 2012)

1. XENO E15
2. TK35
3. SUNWAYMAN V10A


----------



## sspc (Apr 18, 2012)

sspc said:


> I can't seem to get past my 1st 2 lights. I have more lights but only ever seem to use my:
> 
> 1- Eagletac D25LC2 (with lee filter installed for a tint in between neutral and warm) and
> 2- Zebralight H51F
> ...


----------



## ironhorse (Apr 18, 2012)

1. HDS 120
2. Zebralight H30 Q5
3. Nitecore EX10 GD


----------



## tandem (Apr 18, 2012)

1. SureFire 6P custom coated and bored for 18650 with a Malkoff M61 is far and away my most used light. I use it the most and like it the most.

After that, any of many could take slots 2 and 3 although I am very partial to a SureFire T1A Titan given to me by a very nice lady indeed. A C2 with another Malkoff module rounds out my top 3 list. There seems to be a trend there.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 18, 2012)

Interseting thread, cause I'm ready to sell off the lights I'm not using!

These are my three that's on me "every" night;

EDC; Maratac AAA on my key chain
On my belt; HDS Rotary in a Kydex holster and Malkoff HD XM-L in a TN11 holster (since I carry it every night the origional TN11 holster was on it's last legs, but I got a new one thank's to FlashKat).

Keeping on hand, just because and/or for loaners; TN11, V10R, EagleTac T20C2


Now I gotta figure out (from the few others) which ones to keep and which ones to let go, is the question?


----------



## yota4by4 (Apr 18, 2012)

LX2
L1
Photon Freedom Micro


----------



## Ezeriel (Apr 18, 2012)

1. Hypetac P1A
2. Shiningbeam Spark
3. Fenix TK45


----------



## Plug (Apr 25, 2012)

1. Fenix LD12
2. Fenix LD10
3. Fenix E01


----------



## Illum (Apr 25, 2012)

Fenix E05 [Eneloop AAA]
Surefire L4 modded with MCE warm [1x AW 17670]
Surefire M3 with Seraph single mode P7 turbohead [2x AW 17500]

While I have alot of other selections, these three tends to get used quite often. Guilt-free lumens probably has more to do with it though


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 25, 2012)

For a while now my 3 most used lights have been:
1. 4/7 123^2 Neutral Tactical
2. Jetbeam PA40 Neutral
3. Zebralight H51Fc


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 25, 2012)

I do owjn 3 LED lights, and have a 4th in the mail, but to be honest, I only really use 1 of them.

My Jetbeam BC-10.

I haven't used any others for weeks(6 weeks), even though I have another LED light that is 3 times as bright as my 270lu BC-10...


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Maratac AAA
2. Xeno E03
3. Balder SE-2


----------



## chadvone (May 16, 2012)

H50
Maratac AA
Fenix E01


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2012)

at this moment
1. Fenix TK41
2. Klarus XT2C
3. Thrunite T10


----------



## Danielight (May 16, 2012)

My three favorites are (in no particular order): 

- EagleTac D25LC2 (R4 Neutral) 

- Sunwayman V10A (XM-L) 

- Romisen RC-T601 II (XM-L U2)


----------



## dajab77 (May 16, 2012)

My three favorites include:
HDS Rotary 200
Zebralight SC31 220 Lumen CR123
Zebralight H31 CR123


----------



## scout24 (May 16, 2012)

Mine have changed somewhat, still edc'ing my Haiku, but a Jetbeam RRT-01 has taken the Titan's place. Goes lower and much higher, has a clip, and with an McR20S reflector, the beam is fantastic. EO1 still ruling for keychain use, and Thrunite T10/ Ti AAA getting honorable mention for pocket and backup duty.


----------



## Russ/TN (May 17, 2012)

Zebralight H51W (eneloop) on the back of my hat.
HDS high CRI (AW RCR123) Left front pocket.
Muyshoondt Aeon (CR2 primary) key-ring.

I have several other lights, but these are always with me.


----------



## ExZeRoEx (May 17, 2012)

1. Milkified LX2
2. Sundrop (head)
3. just got a SWM V10R and it seems pretty nice so far, probably taking place of my L1.


----------



## awyeah (May 17, 2012)

Fenix LD20
Fenix E15 on my keychain
Looking at a TK41 to round out the collection


----------



## sonofjesse (May 19, 2012)

Here of late I reach for my Jetbeam M III R5 not the brightest light I on, but I just like it a lot and gets the job done. And has enough Throw for my needs


----------



## benm11 (May 19, 2012)

1) SF 6P w/ Malkoff M61LL
2) SF M6 w/ Malkoff MD60
3) SF E1L

Maybe a bit of a trend going on


----------



## thaugen (May 20, 2012)

1. Surefire C2 (Bored, Oveready bezel ring, Triad Tail, McClicky switch, Mac's Custom Tri Neutral XP-G drop-in)
2. HDS HCRI Clicky
3. Zebralight H31w


----------



## phantom23 (May 20, 2012)

1. Nitecore D10 Magma.
2. VB-16 with SSC P4 U2SWOH.
3. Lumintop P16 XP-G NW.


----------



## bodhran (May 21, 2012)

1. Quark Mini CR123 HCRI
2. Zebralight SC600w
3. Malkoff MD2 with M61 Nichia 219, hi/lo ring.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 21, 2012)

McGizmo warm Haiku 3v
McGizmo warm Haiku 6v (hand picked XP-G R4, 5C LED)
Zebralight SC31Fw

I have a SC600W inbound so we'll see where that fits in the rotation. Probably replace the 6v Haiku during night time call outs for work?


----------



## q3131a (May 21, 2012)

SureFire E1B BackUp
SureFire G2X-A
Bayco TAC-200


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 1, 2012)

3 most used as of late:

1)NovaTac 85T modded nichia 219 4500K
2)HDS 170T GDP black bezel Moddoo clip
3)Nitecore D10 Tribute, green trit, Kuku Ti clip


Notable mentions:

Maratac AAA on my keys 10440
NovaTac 120P Modded XML 3000K
Nitecore EX10 w/blue trit Ti bezel


----------



## Mark-60 (Jun 1, 2012)

As of today...

Surefire LX2. goes everywhere with me when not at home
Fenix LD15 (single AA) goes everwhere with me when not at home
Zebralight H51fw goes everywhere with me while at home. I'm really liking this light a lot.


----------



## WmArnold1 (Jun 1, 2012)

If I'm wearing pants; my Zebralight SC600 is in my front-left pocket - I use it 95% of the time - Actually, I carry it around the house in my bathrobe pocket a lot too.. ~grins~

In my car; I use a Fenix T35 for spotting house-numbers and stuff that needs a little throw. Not very often though.

Although I have about 20 smaller lights strategically stashed around the house, in my toolboxes, etc, none of them are worth mentioning in comparison.


----------



## tonkem (Jun 1, 2012)

1. Zebralight Sc80 CW - always with me. 
2. Lupine Wilma TL - bike light/walking at night light(also have a Lupine Betty TL-S for this purpose)
3. Surefire E1L - keep in the car glovebox, and have another one in my backpack or drawer


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Like;
1: Fenix TK70
2: Fenix TK41
3: Klarus XT2C

Use most:
1: Klarus XT2C
2: Fenix TK41
3: Thrunite TN11


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel (Jun 2, 2012)

My most used flashlights at the moment are:
1. HDS Systems EDC Rotary (as a really fantastic EDC, I love it!)
2. Spark SL6 740 NW (for geocaching).
3. Niteye Eye 30 (for fun and all other applications).

But it differs from time to time, and I have so many lights that are my best friends...

Regards,
Walter


----------



## joeangi (Jun 2, 2012)

Preon 1 with 10440 Lipo
Quark 123x2 with Lipo
Maglight 3C with Malkoff drop in


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Only 2 light is in use every day

SPY 007 and MJP Extreme III-



Liteflux LF2 XT 3d run didnt sell and would be an user next week if I do find a holster for it .


----------



## novice (Jun 3, 2012)

It's funny, but even though I have too many good lights, my EDC is a long-discontinued Fenix P2D that is festooned with rubber o-rings and a garden hose washer to make it easier to cigar-grip/twist the bezel. I just love that thing. The light I use to take out the dog late at night a final time is a yellow G2L (nitrolon bezel) with a 17670 (used only for short bursts). I rotate everything else throwy for my evening dog walks (partly for beam quality comparisons, partly for redundant 'situational awareness' area illumination). When it's cold, my inside coat jacket light tends to be a Z2 with a Nailbender 3-mode drop-in. If I were to travel outside the country, I would replace my sentimental favorite P2D with an earlier version of the Jetbeam Jet-I Pro, which is also a very useful and compact light.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 3, 2012)

My most used are:
1.Surefire 6pl with 3-mode Solarforce xm-l and eagletac 16340 batteries
2.Solarforce l2 with reverse clicky,lowvolt cree r5 dropin and soshine 18650
3.Fenix tk10 with eagletac 16340


----------



## skytop (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Fenix TK21 U Most convenient, remarkable bright for its rating, super ergonomics
2. SkyRay STL-V Top throwing high intensity light and great value
3. Little Monster TM11 A portable flood light. Like having an HID car headlight in your hand


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2012)

1: Thrunite T10
2: Fenix E40
3: Fenix TK41 / Olight SR51


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Zebralight SC51W (1*AA)
2. Coast PX45 (3*AAA)
3. Fenix TK45 (8*AA)


----------



## twl (Aug 19, 2012)

Most used, by far is the Photon Freedom Microlight on my keychain.
Most liked is my Malkoff Wildcat.
Most often carried(besides the Photon Microlight) is my HDS Ultimate 60GT.

Honorable mention to my Elzetta 3-cell ZFL-M60 with Hi/Lo switch in my bug-out bag.


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lets see, Streamlight Microstream, Preon II, Streamlight Stylus Pro C4 . Do we see a pattern here?

It would have to go to number 5 to get into something other than a AAA light. 4 would be a Fenix L0PSE and 5 would be an Inova X5.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 19, 2012)

Easy - but it's changed

Stone washed Gunner Grip Spy 007 XPG Cool white
Prometheus Alpha Blue Label (4500k MCE)
Malkoff Wildcat XPG2 with MD4

Oh, always on my key ring:
10180 Short Key Lug - Shave SS Engine/Head -Small Optic - Cree XPG Cool
Levels - QTC (multi level)


----------



## wjv (Aug 19, 2012)

- TerraLUX Lightstar 80
When I first got it I didn't like it. Orangish tinge light and more like 30-40 lumen (not 80) with minimal throw. Yet because of it's size and weight it is the one I carry everywhere. I soon realized that the natural color tone and minimal throw don't matter 95% of the time. The batteries last forever!!!!!

- MagLite XL50
Compact, bright and a simple UI Batteries last and last and last

- JetBeam BA20 or my iTP C8T
Bright, good throw with simple UIs on both.
Neither has strobe


Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidecross (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Always in front pocket Eagletac D25C2 'Clicky' with two 123-Surefire batteries.

2. Always in reach Eagletac G25C2 with one Ealetac 3100mAh Li-ion protected battery.

3. For emergency use Nitecore TM11 "Tiny Monster" with 4 Eagletac 3100mAh Li-ion protected batteries.

10 Back up and charged Eagletac 3100mAh Li-ion protected batteries, 48 123-Surefire batteries stored in Pelican case, & many Surefire flashlights that sit looking underpowered and overweight.


----------



## yevets (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine are:

1) Prometheus Alpha (ICE version)
2) HDS 200 rotary
3) Zebralight SC600


----------



## tecnab (Aug 20, 2012)

1. thrunite TI 1xAAA
2. MiniMaglite incadescent 2xAAA
3. Sipik sk68 1xAA / 14500


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

My E01 gets used most because it's on my keychain, but my favorite light would have to be my LD22; 2xAA is far and away my favorite form factor, and the mode spacing and runtimes on the LD22 are just perfect for my uses.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 20, 2012)

As of the past few weeks;

HDS Rotary
Surefire modded E1b (low/high with memory driver, using RCR's)
Maelstrom Modded XM-L single mode G5 with a textured reflector
T1A on my key ring

Waiting for it's arrival;

Surefire modded XP-G2 Fury using an AW17670

All mods done by Vinh, our man live'in in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## al93535 (Nov 30, 2012)

1: EDC hds 170 e or
2: zebralight sc31w
3: on nightstand duty 4sevens quark pro AA on 14500 liion


----------



## al93535 (May 18, 2014)

Update: one of the previous lights will be downgraded to #4. 

Just ordered a new 4sevens quark pro 2x123 cells with turbo. 780 lumens! Yea baby!


----------



## electromage (May 19, 2014)

Lots of necro-posting around here lately :shrug:

I guess I'll contribute my current line-up:

#1 Sunwayman V10R Ti+ HiCRI (XM-L2 90+ CRI)
#2 Nitecore SRT7
#3 Prometheus Beta QR EN


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 19, 2014)

Small - Olight I3 EOS AAA keychain.

Medium - Klarus XT11 or Klarus RS11.

Large - Fenix TK75.



*CHEERS*


----------



## zs&tas (May 19, 2014)

at the minute ( it changes alot )

Olight M20 olive triple xp g2
Olight M20s Xpg2
Olight M22

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stockhouse13 (May 19, 2014)

A modded 9p running a 4000k Torchlab Triple. Sometimes its a 6p and a Sportac Triple Nichia
A G2 running a Malkoff M61WL
A D25C Ti Neutral.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (May 19, 2014)

Olight S10
Lenser M5
ThruNite TN12 (2014)


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 19, 2014)

My light preferences tend to change based on what is new or interesting to me. Currently I use the following 3 lights the most:
*
1. Aleto N8* - This started as a 1x18650 budget zoom light with an XML emitter and hollow star. I purchased it, because at 108mm, it was the smallest 18650 zoom light I could find. I heavily modded it and am still not done. Mods performed include:
a. copper heatsink added to hollow-pill.
b. driver replaced with Nanjg 105c with Drjones Lumodrv firmware and Comfychair FET mod.
c. Emitter replaced with dedomed XML2 on direct copper star. Currently I'm using a dedomed T6 3C, which produces a very yellowish neutral beam. I'm waiting for an alternate emitter which hopefully will have a better tint.
d. Tailcap and body cut down to reduce size. Original light was 108mm long. In current form, it's 93mm long. Additional tailcap mods I plan to try tonight should reduce it to 91mm if successful.
e. Stock 18mm long-focal length aspheric replaced with 20mm fresnel lens. 
f. Added an AR coated glass lens on top of the fresnel to protect the fresnel and make it easier to clean.
g. Tailcap clicky switch removed. Side momentary switch added.
f. Gold colored anodizing removed with greased lightning. Bare aluminum polished up. Added rubber sleeve from a NEBO flashlight to improve grip.
g. Replaced stock 105c head spring with a springier one. Solder-braided tailcap and head spring to reduce resistance. 
h. replaced driver wire with 22 gauge silicone

Overall, I'm fairly pleased with the light. It's the same size as a Sipik 68, but runs on an 18650 cell. It's much brighter, throwier and has longer runtimes. I measured 33k lux at turn-on. Maximum output in flood mode is probably over 1000 lumens with a protected 18650, but it heats up fast. Floodbeam in the modded light is 90 degrees wide.... which is wider than most of my reflector lights, and far wider than the 57 degrees a stock Aleto N8 has. This is my current EDC.

*2. XTAR WK42* - this is a very small CR123 sized light with a side electronic switch. I replaced all the guts. 
a. Emitter replaced with an XML2 T6 3C on Noctigon direct copper star.
b. Driver replaced with Nanjg 105c 3.04 amp with DrJones lumodrv firmware.
c. solderbraided tailcap spring to reduce resistance
d. replaced switch with Radio-Shack micro-momentary.
e. replaced driver wire with 22 gauge silicone

This light came out quite nicely. It's smaller and lighter than a Zebralight SC52, but produces around 1000 lumens at turn-on with a fresh cell. Runtime at max power is very limited though and it heats up fast. Tint is very nice. Very nice EDC size and very bright.
*
3. Sipik 58* - this light started as a budget AA size zoomie. I made the following mods:
a. Sawed off the top of the pill and installed a copper platform and heatsink.
b. glued the sliding bezel to the body with arctic silver thermal adhesive. This is no longer a zoomie.
c. replaced driver wire with 22 gauge silicone
d. replaced emitter with 20mm triple Noctigon direct copper star with triple Nichia 219B 92 CRI
e. replaced optic with Carclo 10511 triple TIR
f. replaced lens retaining ring with stainless steel one from a Roche F12
g. replaced driver with a Nanjg 105c from Mountain Electronics. Qlite firmware with 3 modes: moonlight - 25% - 100%. 2-minute turbo timer on max power mode, and off-time memory so the light always remembers it's last mode, even if just flashed on for half a second.
h. Removed all anodizing with Greased Lightning and polished up the bare aluminum.

Beautiful tint on this light. Very small for a triple. Good inspection light for close in use.


----------



## blah9 (May 19, 2014)

Fenix PD32UE - always with me, use this one the most
Armytek Wizard Pro Warm - use it for anything handsfree
Fenix TK75vnkt - fun light, always have it in my backpack with the Wizard Pro


----------



## hoop762 (May 19, 2014)

Olight M18 Maverick - general EDC and around the house use.

Vinhs M2500 p60 Mt-g2 in a 2x18650 solarforce host - main duty light. 

TK75vn - serves for both home and duty use ad the need arises. Checking the woods while the pups are out back... or lighting up areas looking for house numbers or people. 

Those 3 keep me pretty well covered, until the next one comes around.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 19, 2014)

Right now my three favorites are:

D25C Nichia 219. I really love everything about this light. Great color/tint. Good UI. Goes low enough and plenty high enough for my needs and it just vanishes in my pocket.

Peak Logan XPG high CRI. This beam is too warm for a lot of folks but I use it in the house and just love it. Light is like a warm campfire. 

Jetbeam RRT01. Although this light is slightly cool for my tastes I just love the ring UI. Super simple to dial in exactly the amount of light you need, and amazingly bright for such a small light. I also like that I can run this one on AW IMR 18350s, giving it a bit more run time.

That's today. Tomorrow..... 

Ken

... and I really enjoy these necro threads. Kinda fun to look back and see how things compare to what you were carrying a year or two ago.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 19, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> ...
> 
> Jetbeam RRT01. Although this light is slightly cool for my tastes I just love the ring UI. Super simple to dial in exactly the amount of light you need, and amazingly bright for such a small light. I also like that I can run this one on AW IMR 18350s, giving it a bit more run time.
> ....



Sounds like it's time to upgrade the emitter in your RRT01!

Fortunately, doing an emitter swap in this light isn't too hard.
1. Unscrew and remove the bezel. Make sure that when you do this the parts turning against each other are the bezel and the part of the head above the ring. If the wrong part turns, you may destroy your driver wires and kill the light.
2. pull out reflector. Inside, there's room for a standard 16mm star. I recommend an XM-L2 T6 3C neutral on Noctigon direct copper star.


----------



## kbuzbee (May 19, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Sounds like it's time to upgrade the emitter in your RRT01!



Thanks! Yeah, I've thought about it. I wouldn't do it myself, though. A mans gotta know his limitations  If I do go that route I'd go Nichia and have Vinh do it. That may happen. Time will tell. I've been going through a "growth phase" recently and I need to let things settle down a bit before making this a "project light." 

But I do appreciate the info. 

Ken


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 19, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I've thought about it. I wouldn't do it myself, though. A mans gotta know his limitations  If I do go that route I'd go Nichia and have Vinh do it. That may happen. Time will tell. I've been going through a "growth phase" recently and I need to let things settle down a bit before making this a "project light."
> 
> But I do appreciate the info.
> 
> Ken



Good choice. Nichia 219B 4500K 92 CRI LEDS are available at Mountain Electronics. Get one with an XPG2 direct copper star. Entire mod would take less than 10 minutes. 

Or if you're feeling daring and want a more challenging mod, bore out the inside of the head so it's wide enough to accept a 20mm triple star and swap in a triple Nichia 219B with Carclo triple-TIR optic.

However, I agree this might not be the best choice of light for your first mod. Better to start with a cheapie budget light so if something goes wrong it's no big loss.

I love the tint on my Nichias. Much better than the tint on my Cree LEDS. Downside is the Nichias are much dimmer than the Crees.


----------



## KeeblerElf (May 19, 2014)

Tain Ottavino (it's always around my neck)
HDS Rotary 250 (it's usually in my pocket)
Malkoff Wildcat V4 (wonderful beam pattern and versatility)


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 1: Thrunite T10
> 2: Fenix E40
> 3: Fenix TK41 / Olight SR51


Well this list has change, since 2012 :laughing:
1: Fenix PD35
2: Sunwayman F40A (or D40A if I don't need the color leds)
3: Fenix TK61 (closely followed by the TK75 and TK76  )


----------



## Lighteous (May 22, 2014)

Lighteous said:


> HDS Rotary
> ZebraLight SC51
> ZebraLight SC600


 Since my post on this topic almost three years ago, the lineup of lights most liked/used has changed somewhat. Currently I use a JetBeam RRT01 the most. It's been my favorite EDC for a couple of years now. I replaced the first one when it broke (it has since been fixed) and also purchased the latest version when it was upgraded to an XM-L2 with OP reflector. So I have three plus the titanium version TCR1. I love these lights! My second current favorite is a Malkoff MD2 - Turnkey Hi/Low with the M61 LED. Its a great light that is built like an indestructible armored car! My third favorite is from my first list, an HDS Rotary. I still have the ZL SC51, but I upgraded to the SC52, and the SC600. All great lights. However, when I need a floodlight like the SC600 I now usually reach for one of my Malkoff Wildcats (V4 or v5) or my Malkoff with the M91A drop-in and MD3 host.


----------



## NutSAK (May 22, 2014)

Currently my most used are:

Malkoff MD2 w/M61N & hi/low
Peak LED Solutions Eiger #4 High CRI
4Sevens Quark AA Tactical XP-E NW w/flat turbo tailcap & deep-carry clip

Give it a few days, and the list will change...


----------



## e1sbaer (May 22, 2014)

Zebralight 501w
L10 nichia
Jetbeam rrt-01


----------



## liam_995 (May 22, 2014)

My just arrived EA8 AA thrower.

My EDC Ra Clicky.

My bedtime ThruNite Scorpion.


:twothumbs


----------



## treek13 (Jun 4, 2014)

First two are easy, they are my 4sevens Preon Revo Stainless Steel Neutral White and Zebralight SC52W L2.

The third is a little tricky for me, usually it would be my Zebralight SC51W but lately I've been using my 4sevens Quark AA2 Tactical NW more.

I am glad this thread was brought back from the dead (2011, 2012). It is a good read.


----------



## Bob Damon (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting thread, I hope it gets some new input.
my three: Armytek Tiara C1, Olight S10, Thrunite T1S.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Zebralight SC52 on 14500 is my primary edc when I carry a jacket, backpack or camera bag. EagleTac D25C clicky titanium with Nichia 219 is my go to light when I bring a light for walking in the dark, and a thrunite Ti2 with xp-g2 that's usually in my pocket.
A D25A with xp-g s2, Fenix e11 and tank007 e09 also get lots of use since they're in the bedroom, living room and kitchen.


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Just two for me.

1 - Rayovac Indestructable AA around the house. Use it all the time.

2 - Surefire 6PX-Defender for my walks at night because the idiot down the road has a big *** German Shephard that wants me dead!-dead!-dead!


----------



## T45 (Jul 21, 2014)

1: Eagletac D25C Vinh modified with Nichia 219
2: Surefire 6P with M2 head and Malkoff M61L N
3: Nitecore SR3


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here’s my current list. In *BOLD *are my 2 most used lights. It's hard to peg down a 3rd. Maybe the L10 or maybe the EA4w when I need a good thrower?

L10 Nichia 219
L10C Nichia 219
EagleTac D25LC2 Nichia 219
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore EA4w
Fenix PD32UE
Zebralight SC52w L2
*Zebralight SC62d – for just about everything*
Zebralight SC600wII L2
Zebralight H52w
*Zebralight H600wII – for backpacking, running at night, kayaking, anytime I need hands-free use*
Xeno E03 Nichia 219
Rayovac Indestructible 2AA
(some other random lights not worth mentioning)


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 21, 2014)

Zebralight SC52 EDC
Fenix TK35UE General Outdoor Use
Armytek Wizard Pro on bike or for hiking


----------



## varsol (Sep 16, 2014)

1. JetBeam BC25
2. JetBeam M2S
3. Fenix TK70


----------



## CommanderBrot (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, at the moment I only own 4 lights (generic Cree zoomie, Maglite 3D (with aftermarket LED), Fenix LD10 and LD20), but the light I keep using most of the time is the dimmest:
Fenix LD10

It's lightweight, sturdy, has nice mode-spacing, a very useful and universal beamshape and -colour and fit's snuggly in really every pocket. As my flashaholism is just starting to flare up I think the incoming Convoy S2+ could really replace the LD10. 
But for now the LD10 is just the light I end up grabbing whenever I need one (or think I could be needing one later ... ).


----------



## tphill (Sep 17, 2014)

Eagletac D25C Ti in pocket all the time.
Armytek Viking Pro v2.5 in holster on belt for work.
Energizer led head lamp. 2 mode (on/off). Very small and light, 2 button batteries. Used for fishing, etc.

My Sunwayman V10r Ti is in the process of being modified. It will be my edc pocket light when it's finished.


----------



## jdboy (Sep 18, 2014)

JetBeam RRT-0
ArmyTek Barracuda
Oveready Triple (insert various P60 host)


----------



## Tixx (Sep 18, 2014)

Photon Freedom Covert
Zebralight H52w AA Neutral White
Zebralight SC600w II L2


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 18, 2014)

Current top 3:
LF2XT
V10R Ti
HDS Rotary


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 18, 2014)

Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2
Eagletac G25C2 Mk II (only because of the diffuser, I hate the interface with a passion, only use high/turbo for inspections)
Nitecore TM26 (XM-L2, OLED makes it such a pleasure to use, and it does pretty much everything well)


----------



## Jeffg330 (Sep 18, 2014)

Zebralight SC 62 (I feel naked without it &#55357;&#56836
Fenix TK 75
Zebralight SC 600MK2


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 19, 2014)

I tend to go in cycles with my lights. The lights I use the most are my favorites at that particular time. They might be the ones I use the most now, but weren't 3 months ago and might not be 3 months from now.

My current favorites:

*1. Sinner Cypreus Tri-EDC.* This is a custom single-18650 tube-style host made entirely of copper with a solid copper pill. The entire light is fairly small at 103mm long and 24mm wide. I installed a 3-mode Nanjg 105c driver from Mountain Electronics with off-time memory. I stripped all the 7135 chips off the driver and replaced it with a FET. The emitter is a 20mm copper Noctigon with triple dedomed XPL neutral. This is easily my brightest light. Based on a similar build someone else did on a fresh Samsung 25r INR cell, the light should be drawing around 13 amps at max power (4.3 amps per emitter) and outputting around 4000 lumens. My luxmeter measured it at 25k lux... very impressive for a small triple. Even at 25% power I estimate it's outputting around 1000 lumens.

The biggest downside of this build is heat. The copper head becomes too hot to touch after 20-30 seconds. This is not a light you'd want to accidentally turn on in your pocket as you'd quickly have a fire. I'm thinking I need to replace the driver with one with a shorter turbo timer. (current one has a 2 minute timer, but 30 seconds is probably more appropriate). Also, being made completely from copper, this light is substantially heavier in the pocket than comparable sized aluminum lights.

*2. Zebralight SC62w. * All around great light. Lightweight, bright, great tint, great runtimes, nice UI. Not much more to say.

*3. Modded Aleto N8.* Single 18650 cheapie zoomie very heavily modded. Much brigher than stock with a wider flood, more throw, electronic sideswitch, shorter length, and great grip.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Sep 19, 2014)

Olight i3s
Fenix TK35
and solarforce L2N.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 19, 2014)

Use: Olight S10-L2, Olight R20, Fenix TK75.
Like: Fenix TK75, ArmyTek Barracuda, Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 CW.

Although these change by the day 
Always varies because of what I need, how I feel and what I'm planning to do.


----------



## cubebike (Sep 19, 2014)

My current favourite

1. HDS rotary 140N (with leatherman clip)
2. HDS clicky 100 
3. Surefire Fury bored to use 18650


----------



## YACK (Sep 19, 2014)

I typically use my 18650 lights the most. When I go camping/longboarding, I'm usually wearing my Zebralight H600F headlight and then I use my Fenix PD35 for momentary on when I need a little more throw.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 20, 2014)

For me, Eagletac G25c2 mk ii Neutral (all arounder), Olight SR52 (throw) Olight SR96 (flood) Cheers, RC!


----------



## FREI (Sep 21, 2014)

1. Grey E1 Body with black ExE Head and towermodule made by me (EDC at home)
2. E1 Body, Aleph two stage tailcap and L2 head with xm-l2 (on the nightstand)
3. Xeno E03 xm-l (EDC at work)


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 21, 2014)

So far for me...
1. SF P3X Fury
2. Fenix PD35
3. SF 6PX Pro

I plan on getting a SF M3T soon, and I suspect it'll make it to this list.


----------



## t-soung (Sep 23, 2014)

1. Fenix LD10 - small and simple to use, nice EDC
2. Zebralight H502d - small headlight, nice color
3. Fenix PD32UE - bright, nice color


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 9, 2018)

Mr Bulk Chameleon 
EmisarD4
4 sevens mini set up for 2 stage low/high(1000lumens)


----------



## Popinvasion (Dec 9, 2018)

Prometheus beta Qr2 and Microstream USB.


----------



## Power Driver (Dec 9, 2018)

1. Thrunite TC20 (Neutral White)
2. Thrunite Catapult V6 (Neutral White)
3. Thrunite Neutron 2A V3 (Neutral White)


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 9, 2018)

ThruNite TH20 (NW)
ThruNite TiS (NW)
ThruNite Archer 1A V2 (NW)


----------



## Bird09 (Dec 14, 2018)

Fenix E15 (2016 edition)
Maratac Copper AAA Rev 5 
Fenix LD 10


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Surefire P1R Peacekeeper
Surefire EB1 Backup
Elzetta Bravo


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 14, 2018)

Like:
PKDL FL2
SureFire 6P
Kel-Lite KL2 (a 2c from 1969)

Use most:
PKDL PR-1
PKDL PL2
Fenix E01


----------



## AVService (Dec 14, 2018)

Use;

ZL SC52w
Fenix HL50
SF Titan T1A

Like;

Emisar D4
Emisar D4S
HDS Rotary


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 14, 2018)

Use most:
Jetbeam RRT-01 modded to N219b 4500k 9080. Has the lowest low of any light Ive handled, magnetic rotary, smooth ramping.
Utorch S1 Mini modded to N219b 4500k 9080. Best headlamp for close range tasks, in brilliant color. 
Utorch S1 Mini modded to Nichia E21a 2000k 9080. Best Warm light for relaxing in fully dark adapted situations.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 14, 2018)

Use the most:

HDS rotary 219b

HDS clickie 

Tn36UTvn


----------



## BigusLightus (Dec 14, 2018)

1. Emisar D4
2. Surefire 9P with Sportac dedomed xpl hi dropin.
3. Convoy L6


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 14, 2018)

1. Coolfall Spy 005 (2017)
2. Maratac Inspection Light Ti (modded)
3. Emisar D1


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Dec 14, 2018)

I was sure you would have a Sigma light on your list!

My current three are:

Mcgizmo Haiku 
HDS Clicky
Fenix TK75vn IDEAL


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2018)

More and more, 
I'm using my 1xAA Zebralight headlights !


So incredibly valuable to have
both my hands free to do things.


And with their multiple settings,
I can easily select JUST the right amount
of Lumens for the current task.


So lightweight and handy,
don't even notice I'm wearing it.


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 14, 2018)

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> I was sure you would have a Sigma light on your list!


Ah, but the cobbler's children have no shoes. In seriousness I bounce around quite a bit with my own lights, trying different things, LEDs, materials, etc. Lately my 10440 Nova has been getting the attention and carry as I test it out.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 14, 2018)

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> I was sure you would have a Sigma light on your list! ....



Was thinking the same 

Speaking of which, the AlBr Regulus is in my "top three" rotation, currently ....


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 14, 2018)

Malkoff MD2 M61N high/low ring 

HDS 140

HDS B42

Every day.


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 15, 2018)

Really every day used and i like it only 2 - HDS Executive 140 and Prometheus Alpha. And #3 - SF Minimus 100 lm, he always lies in his pocket in case i needs to do something in the dark with 2 hands. Last time I used it about 2 months ago.


----------



## thaugen (Dec 15, 2018)

HDS 140 Nichia HCRI
Surefire G2X Pro in every car
Fenix E01 Yugi 3200k


----------



## nightshade (Dec 15, 2018)

JetBeam TCR1, 4K XM-L2
Thrunite TN4A HI, stock
Tekna Splash-Lite, Yuji mod.


----------



## Climb14er (Dec 15, 2018)

1st Gen ZL SC600 Main house light.

ZL SC52cw. EDC when wanting small light. 14500's and Eneloops.

ZL SC62cw Regular EDC... this is a great light, protected and unprotected 18650's. Fine combo of throw and flood.


----------



## likethevegetable (Dec 15, 2018)

All ZebraLight.

SC600w IV Plus - going for walks at night, and bike light (will start using this summer)

H600Fc IV - working on the car, looking through the shed, night time chores, car camping head lamp.

H53Fc - EDC, night light, lightweight backpacking head lamp. (Sometimes swapped out for my H53c, but I mainly have the H53c at work or borrow it to my friends.)


----------



## zekeman (Dec 15, 2018)

Fenix PD35 everyday light

Sunwayman V20A

Nitecore P30


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 16, 2018)

Like the most:
Zebralight sc52 d
Surefire a2
Hds rotary

Use most recently:
Lumintop tool ti 
Olight s1r turbo s
Olight s1a NW 

Used most over time:
Zebralight sc52 d
Streamlight microstream 
Zebralight sc62w

Subject to change


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Dec 16, 2018)

Fenix LD02 pocket light

NextTorch P8A for outside use

Fenix HP11 for dog walking, house cleaning, workshop - any time I need light and my hands free. 


Bill


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 16, 2018)

This is a very revealing thread. Anyone doing market research on high end flashlights should study these posts carefully. Lots of great lights have been mentioned, but Fenix, Zebralight, and HDS certainly seem to get a lot of pocket time. 

My top three are:

HDS Executive 219b 4500K
HDS Executive 219b 4000K
Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 neutral


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 16, 2018)

nightshade said:


> JetBeam TCR1, 4K XM-L2
> Thrunite TN4A HI, stock
> Tekna Splash-Lite, Yuji mod.



Splash-Lite in da hoouuuse!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 16, 2018)

Lately, it's been these three. The two Mags are triples and the 4Sevens Quark is a neutral white. 

_*Merry*_ _*Christmas*__*!*_

~ Chance


----------



## MadAmos (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't think the order is possible but based on my use:

Okluma DC1 Ti
Prometheus Delta
Prometheus Alpha Ti
HDS Rotary with 18650 tube

I know I came up with 4 but it was the best I could do 😎


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 16, 2018)

MadAmos, Which Delta did you score? Pictures please. They are great [email protected]@King lights. Congrats! 

~ CG


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 16, 2018)

In no particular order:
ThruNite Archer 1A V2 (NW)
ThruNite Ti5 (NW)
Emisar D4 219C


----------



## 1jono (Dec 17, 2018)

1. Thrunite TC20 (Neutral White)
2. Thrunite Catapult V6 (Neutral White)
3. Zebralight SC32 (Neutral White)


----------



## nightshade (Dec 17, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Splash-Lite in da hoouuuse!!!!



:wave:


----------



## MadAmos (Dec 17, 2018)

I have two.

One is a blasted with radial grooves, the other is a blasted hex. 

Both have Nichia 319A 5000k with spot


----------



## LogansRun (Dec 19, 2018)

1. Zebralight H600W headlamp (not sure which model since I've had this for awhile)
2. Lumintop Geek on keyring
3. FM 18350 body + Z41 w/ Oveready ZeroRez brass insert and Z44 w/ Malkoff M361N and powered by an AW 18500


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 21, 2018)

1. SC600Fc IV - My new favorite. This light doesn’t seem to be vwey popular around here. But what’s there NOT to like about a wall of 4000K, 93+ cri light? I don’t know if I got lucky, but the tint on this one is damn good.

2. H600Fc III - My go-to headlamp for the past few years. I know they have the IV out now. But mine still works and is no slouch when it comes to lumens. Tint is AMAZINGLY good for 83 cri.

3. SC62c - Another 4000K Zebralight. This one has been dropped and banged up more times than I can count. So I’ve made it my EDC. It’s certainly not the brightest thing by a long shor. Bur it is still bright enough for most uses.

Honorable Mention: SC5Fc - You guessed it! Another 4000K Zebralight! I have never been too crazy about 1xAA lights that can’t take a 14500. But it’s a worthy sacrifice for this light. Admittedly, it is not the brightest light out there. But a Fenix AOD-S diffuser fits this light like a glove. And with it, I could not ask for a better light to use in my tent while camping.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 21, 2018)

Use the most:

1) Photon Freedom Covert (around my neck) - intersting that my reply in 2014 had this same light as #1 - this light is a winner!
2) Zebralight SC600 IV Plus (on my commute home)
3) Armytek Elf C1 warm (needing hands free light when working around the house)


----------



## ven (Dec 21, 2018)

I use the excellent H2r nw daily, well 5 days a week anyway. Thats my most used light in work, be it on my head!




As for the others, no chance, i rotate and use different lights every day pretty much. For today, i have the BOSS and PrinceCvn with me.......................tomorrow who knows!


----------



## csz4444 (Jan 4, 2019)

1) Olight S2R Baton ii (EDC)
2) Nitecore MH41 (Outdoor)
3) Astrolux MF04 (Fun)


----------



## cp2315 (Jan 4, 2019)

1. PFlexPro sandy S2+ shorty with advanced programmable driver, XPL HI 7A and a lighted tail
2. Zebralight SC600 III HI
3. PFlexPro surefire 6p with 22 mode driver and 5000k XPL HI

Runner up is eagletac D25Cvn with PDT XPG2, and a fenix TK16vn FiatLux with PDT XPG2 (from another member on this forum)


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 4, 2019)

1. Emisar D4 - I have a bunch of them. Current one I'm using has aluminum head and tailcap with titaninum body tube and bezel. 4 XPL HI emitters (3x4000K and 1x5000K). Insane output in a small size.
2. Zebralight SC64w HI - small, great UI, reliable. Downside is it won't impress friends like the D4. Upside is it won't burn a hole in my pocket like the D4.
3. Zebralight SC600 IV Plus - fairly small, great UI, reliable. Maintains high outputs much longer than the D4. Downside is it's bigger than the D4 and only half as bright as the D4's max turbo.


----------



## AVService (Jan 4, 2019)

ToyKeeper herself called the D4S the "Nut Roaster" which does seem apt somehow.



Fireclaw18 said:


> 1. Emisar D4 - I have a bunch of them. Current one I'm using has aluminum head and tailcap with titaninum body tube and bezel. 4 XPL HI emitters (3x4000K and 1x5000K). Insane output in a small size.
> 2. Zebralight SC64w HI - small, great UI, reliable. Downside is it won't impress friends like the D4. Upside is it won't burn a hole in my pocket like the D4.
> 3. Zebralight SC600 IV Plus - fairly small, great UI, reliable. Maintains high outputs much longer than the D4. Downside is it's bigger than the D4 and only half as bright as the D4's max turbo.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 4, 2019)

Nitecore EA11, Nitecore P30, Tool AAA (the new Tool AA 2.0 is pretty good too).


----------



## nivek666 (Jan 4, 2019)

Fenix MC11, nitecore tip and surefire backup.


----------



## seery (Jan 4, 2019)

Acebeam X65
Fenix TK35
Fenix HL55


----------



## MX421 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tough to get down to three, but currently, thats what i carry around these day due to current ongoing projects, so i'll go with that. Basically, the list breaks down into the following categories:
1) *Close-up light (hands free)* - Zebralight H60X(w/c): Currently the 604, I rigged this one up so that i can wear it around my neck to help me do anything close up hands free. This is very useful for me for all kinds of tasks
2) *Pocket EDC - *Zebralight SC64c/H600 (currently a H600Fc that this forum talked me into trying): I really like the headlamps since i can go hands free with the H600/H604 combination for doing any task outdoors (or even indoors as work lights), but for thats an adjustment from typically carrying a SC6X as a pocket light and i just got a used SC64c that i'm trying out when i don't require the hands free.
3) *Holster light (only in a casual environment where i can wear a holster)*: P60/Malkoff format light. Before last year, i used to switch this out with either my Elzetta, Surefire, Malkoff, or shorty P60 body i have. This past year, I have been using a Leopold MX series modded to accept P60/Malkoff: I have a few heads for this that have a few different drop-ins that i switch out when i want different types of light. Currently running a Vinh Quad Nichia drop-in. Tough light that is waterproof to over 100'! Before last year, i used to switch this out with either my Elzetta, Surefire, Malkoff, or shorty p^0 body i have. 

There are other after this three that are used when required, but i'll stick with only the three to keep within the thread rules. Typically, they either get addded in a bag/jacket or rotated out with the holster light if i can stand not having that light with me


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 5, 2019)

1. Zebralight SC600Fd III plus
2. 1 of several Zebralight Headlamps
3. Fenix TK35 UE


----------



## mickb (Jan 5, 2019)

I currently only own three.
1. Nitecore EC4GT 1000 lumens model
2. Fenix HL23 headlamp
3. Fenix E01 keyring size light.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 5, 2019)

I use most 

1. Zebralight Hi (old thrower version)

2. 6p with Oveready dip XPL Hi 4000k

3. Rofis MR70 

And also use 

1. Tool nichia 219b Titanium 

2. Olight i3e eos copper 

3. Maratac aaa nichia 219b


And........

1. Armytek Wizard Pro High CRI xm-l2 3000k

2. Egaletac d25c aluminum nichia 219b 2015 version (best tint EVER!)

3. Nitecore tube!

And more! 3 lights is not enough for me


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 5, 2019)

1. Astrolux s43 351D 4000k
2. BLF Q8 351D 4000k 8600lm
3. BLF GT stock.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 27, 2019)

Paul6ppca said:


> 1. CPF multi light. (VB16)Moded with XML(Lowest low / Very bright)easy to adjust. 18650 gives great runtime.Low is lower than thrunight/HDS/moonlight on Fenix or any other Ive seem.
> 2. Fenix Ti pd10. Ultra compact cr123
> 3.Thru night 1C. Firefly to 255 max lumens.It always has a good level for task.


 
My post above from 2012


Seven years later:
Lumintop Tool Ti aaa(or Reylight pineapple aaa with blue tritium. 

Four sevens mini mkii set to 2 mode. 

Emisar D4


I still have the Fenix PD10 Ti for formal occasions. 
Thru night is my boat light. / backpack


----------



## scout24 (Mar 27, 2019)

At the moment, an aluminum Okluma DC1, a 200lm hcri HDS Clicky, and a black HA Oveready BOSS 70.


----------



## lion504 (Mar 27, 2019)

1) HDS Executive @4500k
2) PFlexPro S2+
3) Maratac AAA Ti


----------



## wosser (Mar 27, 2019)

1) Olight S30R Baton III
2) Klarus XT2CR Tactical (custom)
3) Foursevens Mini mkIII


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2019)

scout24 said:


> At the moment, an aluminum Okluma DC1, a 200lm hcri HDS Clicky, and a black HA Oveready BOSS 70.



Thats a sure darn good trio of lights right there!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 27, 2019)

At the moment, I'd rate my 3-most used lights as the following:

*1. Zebralight H604c headlamp* - (unmodified) I use this all the time, mostly for working on hobbies like painting or flashlight modding. And for doing chores.

*2. Modded Titanium Emisar D4*:
- Polished bare aluminum head. Bare titanium bezel, battery tube and tailcap.
- Lexel aux LED board installed
- Modified switch LED board installed.
- Rubber switch boot replaced with metal boot (with rubber around edges for switch light to leak out).
- Chrome plated finishing washer installed around switch boot.
- LED swap to three XPL HI 5D and one XPL HI 3D.
- Anduril firmware.
- Lee minus green filter installed.
*
3. Modded Aluminum Emisar D4* (white anodization):
- lexel aux LED board installed
- Metal switch boot installed
- Anduril firmware
- LED swap to two XPL HI 5D and two XL HI 3D.

The Zebralight is a lightweight very floody headlamp. Works great and gets the job done. Much lighter and more comfortable to wear than my prior cheapie headlamp. Biggest downside is the mule configuration is a bit too floody. The Titanium D4 with true blue bezel and switch LEDs looks very futuristic, but at 126g with 18650 is a bit heavier than the other choices. The white aluminum D4 with pink and ice blue bezel LEDs and metal switch button looks cute and at 106g is much lighter weight than the Titanium D4. It can also sustain high output much longer than the Titanium one.

The modifications I made to both of the Emisars make them much safer than a stock D4. No more worries about nutroasting and no need to lock either of them out.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks Ven. The triples just have a beam pattern that works with my eyes as they get older. Big wide field of view, and both of them have killer moonlight modes and huge output when needed. They're set up with comparable levels, both have memory enabled so they work the same. BOSS 70 is my evening carry for the runtime advantage of the 18650 over the DC1. And the HDS, well because indestructable HCRI... 😁👍


----------



## lion504 (Mar 27, 2019)

FRITZHID said:


> 1. Astrolux s43 351D 4000k
> 2. BLF Q8 351D 4000k 8600lm
> 3. BLF GT stock.



A couple of monsters on your list. Are the Q8 and GT "liked" or "used" the most? If the latter, would love to hear the use cases!


----------



## tech25 (Mar 27, 2019)

The 3 that I use the most would be: 
1- HDS Rotary Long Throw on an 18650 body
2- Convoy C8 from mountain electronics
3- Zebralight H600fc

The HDS has the best UI out there (my opinion- take it with a grain of salt) with a very useable beam. I never owned an Elzetta, but looks similar to the idea of their optics with a hotspot, corona and spill. 
The C8 is compact enough to throw in my bag and puts a smile on my face with its throw but still has good spill to be useful. 
and the Zebralight is a long running headlamp for any handsfree use. 

My most LIKED category would be a bit tough- I guess my HDS, Okluma DC1 with 4K XPL-Hi/H17f and MankerMK39vn Ranger. But to be truthful, the Okluma doesn't get as much use as it is an 18350 and I pretty much use 18650s now and the Ranger also tends to standby for trips, as its too bright to use where I live. I know that I can turn it down but whats the point in that?!? If Manker ever makes one with the ability to use both beams together but at a user ramped output, I would be all over that!


----------



## deckofficer (Apr 6, 2019)

Most of you are familiar with these 4 lights. From left to right is the Astrolux MF04 thrower. I live on top of the Continental Divide but so far south (6 miles north of the border with Mexico) that it is desert at only 4200' in elevation. The MF04 throws a beam over a mile and can really light up the eyes of the local coyotes. There isn't any light pollution in my area other than a faint glow of light to my east which is El Paso at 70 miles away. Yes it is dark in my desert.

Next light is the Electrolumen Big Bruiser good for 3000 lumens of flood.

The smallest flashlight is the Emisar D4 Quad, the wow factor light. Probably the smallest 3000 lumen light. Great light to show off to someone that is unaware of the outputs of small LED lights, like I said, a real wow factor. Unlike the Big Bruiser it won't hold 3000 lumens for more than 5 seconds and at 20 seconds it gets quite hot.

The last is a Nebo 400 Mycro keychain light and I use it 10 times more that the other 3 combined usage. Why, well for me at least it is that good. 400 lumens on high but a very useful 15 lumens on low with over 5 hours run time. The green LED gives plenty of light to walk with in my dark desert and has a 40 hour run time. Also has a 150 lumen setting along with a 50 lumen setting so it really covers all the bases. The main thing is how small it is with these outputs and run times. If I was limited to only one light it would be my keychain light.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 6, 2019)

1. My current EDC, Folomov 18650S. 2. Nitecore EC4S in warm, ceiling bounce for add'l temporary lighting in our office/loft. 3. Surefire UM2, nightstand light.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 7, 2019)

Nitecore tip on the house key astrolux k1 on the car key m43 on the nightstand


----------



## Vemice (Apr 7, 2019)

Peak Eiger, McGizmo Sapphire and Nitecore TIP


----------



## LogansRun (Apr 13, 2019)

Lumintop Geek, ZL SC600W IV Plus and a SF Z44 bezel w/ NW 3-lvl, triple LED + fivemega 18350 body + OR ZeroRez tailcap. The last one sits on my bedside table along with a SF Z2 but I tend to reach for the SF frankenlight since it has 3 levels.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Apr 14, 2019)

1. Inside - Sofirn C01 (BLF high cri edition)
2. Outside - BLF Q8
3. Outside - Thrunite TH20 headlamp


----------



## KG_Tuning (Apr 14, 2019)

Fireflies E07 XPL
Fireflies ROT66 219B
Emisar D4 XPL


----------



## Raptor1956 (Feb 22, 2020)

EMISAR D4V2 XP-L
HDS ROTARY NLT SAPPHIRE
FENIX PD36R

ROVYVON A5 is carried on my keychain always but used less than the others.


----------



## 340pd (Feb 22, 2020)

Copper Maratac AAA used multiple times per day
Malkoff 219b v2 hi/lo absolutely perfect for night walks
Malkoff HD neutral 18650 critters in the back yard.

Honorable mention, bedside Surefire 6p with Malkoff dropin.


----------



## jrgold (Feb 23, 2020)

Like the most:

Acebeam K75

219b rot66

Zebralight SC64c LE

Use the most:

Zebralight SC64c LE

D4vn V2 Ti Iridescence 219B

Armytek Wizard Pro 144A

The k75, because it makes fog just so much fun. The rot66 gets a lot of use in the backyard, possums have no place to hide, and the 219b can even make their ugly faces look rosy. The SC64c is just so compact, I have no idea how they fit an 18650 in there. It’s also carried really often for this reason. The D4vn iridescence is just so dang pretty that i can’t resist carrying it. The wizard pro 144a because headlamps come in handy, and it’s my newest light so has been getting some extra luv


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 23, 2020)

A lot has changed since 2011, and again since 4/19 when I posted here last. The tip and k1 kept coming on in my pocket so now it’s the jetbeam mini-1 on the key ring, tange v2 on the spare key ring on my belt. Zebralight sc64c le in my pocket. Let’s see what next month brings. 

What i like the most is my malkoff hd 4000k neutral on the nightstand. The acebeam w10 for giggles and my Lumintop white aa that you put together from a kit in a cute tin box


----------



## lion504 (Feb 23, 2020)

(1) HDS (219A or 219B) for EDC and night-stand duty
(2) BLF LT1 for all my static indoor and outdoor lighting needs
(3) PFlexPro AP XP-L HI P60 in a SF 6P for dog walking (great UI and best throw)

Honorable mention: PFlexPro Triple N219C Convoy S2+ for work backpack (this is mostly a backup to my HDS)


----------



## Tachead (Feb 23, 2020)

Right now...

1 - Malkoff 1xCR123 MDC stacked donut shrouded body/Black powdercoated pocket clip/VME Head/M61 219B V3(Nichia 219B SW40 R9080)/IMR16340 fuel. 

2 - Zebralight SC64w HI with custom titanium deep carry pocket clip. 

3 - Sofirn C01(Limited run with potted single mode driver & 3200K Yuji 95+CRI). 

Honorable mention...

Surefire EDCL-1T with Thyrm Switchback S grip ring.

Headlamp favorites... 

Zebralight H502c L2(4000K Luxeon T 85CRI mule). 

Zebralight H600Fc MKIII(4000K XM-L2 EasyWhite 83-85 CRI frosted lens).

Lantern Favorites... 

Fenix CL20(I have 3 of them). 

Probably BLF LT1 once I get one. 


Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 23, 2020)

My EDC is an FW3A in neutral. And I rotate equally between my P1R dual mode Peacekeeper and my UM2 for nightstand duty...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 25, 2020)

Right now:

*Emisar D4 *(aluminum), modded with the following:
- Emitter swap to 3x 4000K 5D and 1x 5000K 3D XPL HI
- Stainless steel bezel from D4V2
- Installed Lexel Bezel LED board with blue aux LEDs
- Home-built custom switch LED board with 14 more blue aux LEDS
- Custom transparent silicone switchboot with metal button cover (silicone is only visible at the edges to make the switch lights visible
- 18650 body tube from a D4V2.
- Custom switch retaining ring built from nickel-plated brass finishing washer.
- All external anodizing removed and bare aluminum polished up.
- Driver flashed to modified Anduril firmware with control over switch and bezel aux LEDs.
- Replaced stock 10622 optic with throwier 10621

*FW3T* (polished Ti), with the following mods:
- o-ring mod to the switch. Now requires almost 5 lbs of force to activate. Might be a bit too stiff. Still deciding.
- Emitter swap to 3x XPL HI 4000K 5D
- Lens swap to Carclo 10507 for more throw
- Stock lens replaced with Sapphire Glass

*Zebralight SC600w IV Plus*, unmodified. I find the head a bit too wide for comfortable pocket EDC. But on the other hand, the Zebra can run at Turbo for a considerably longer period of time before noticeable rampdown occurs. I very rarely EDC this, but will stick it in my pocket if I anticipate the need for high output for an extended period of time.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hugh Johnson (Feb 26, 2020)

Hugh Johnson said:


> 1. Inside - Sofirn C01 (BLF high cri edition)
> 2. Outside - BLF Q8
> 3. Outside - Thrunite TH20 headlamp



I came here with 3 lights in mind and uncertain if I'd already replied. 10 months later and it's the same 3.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 26, 2020)

1. Acebeam TK16Cu modded by Vinh to 3 * Nichia 219B;
2. Elzetta B143;
3. Surefire E2D Defender (1000 lm).

Constant backup:

1. Surefire EDCL1-T;
2. Lumintop TD16.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 26, 2020)

Right now...

1. Olight S1RII Baton High CRI.

2.Zebralight SC700d or SC64w.

3. Lumintop Tool Aluminium,running a 14500 Li-ion.

(The first 2-Olight and either of the 2 Zebralights-are my work EDC lights.)

The Lumintop Tool is my bedside light,as it's bright enough to see where I'm going,but has a useful low setting.

Even though the Lumintop has a cool white LED..I still like it,although not as much as my other lights.


----------



## Connor (Feb 26, 2020)

1. Emisar D4V2 SST-20 3000K
2. ZebraLight SC600Fd IV Plus
3. Nitecore TIP CRI


----------



## Vemice (Feb 26, 2020)

5600k, 3200k





Then the Synergy1


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 26, 2020)

Vemice said:


> 5600k, 3200k... Synergy1



Very nice selection of Sapphires. I believe the Synergy uses Tool electronics and 4000k Nichia LED.

would be nice to see your lights lined up showing the LEDs ON 

Tool is my favorite aaa host, w Nichia LEDs
3500k, 4000k, 4500k


----------



## Vemice (Feb 26, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> Very nice selection of Sapphires. I believe the Synergy uses Tool electronics and 4000k Nichia LED.
> 
> would be nice to see your lights lined up showing the LEDs ON
> 
> ...



Not good at this but here it is. Also added my Peak Mule.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 26, 2020)

Vemice said:


>



Wow!
It doesnt get much better than that

Outstanding photo (edited to add cct)
Outstanding High CRI color temperature selection
Outstanding Hosts


----------

